# system hung, kernel issue

## upengan78

Hi,

I was doing emerge world today morning when I found that my system is responding very slowly to mouse movements and some time after I did not get any response, ping from remote machine worked but no ssh connections, had to hard reboot the system,

I would like to know what must have caused this problem to avoid future  occurrence .

Below is copy paste from /var/log/messages

```

Oct 17 11:20:01 <myhostname> cron[28667]: (apache) CMD (/usr/bin/php /var/www/localhost/htdocs/cacti/poller.php > /dev/null 2>&1)

Oct 17 11:20:34 <myhostname> sshd[7310]: Did not receive identification string from 127.0.0.1

Oct 17 11:22:34 <myhostname> sshd[9371]: Did not receive identification string from 127.0.0.1

Oct 17 11:24:36 <myhostname> sshd[14427]: Did not receive identification string from 127.0.0.1

Oct 17 11:25:02 <myhostname> cron[14535]: (apache) CMD (/usr/bin/php /var/www/localhost/htdocs/cacti/poller.php > /dev/null 2>&1)

Oct 17 11:26:50 <myhostname> sshd[14854]: Did not receive identification string from 127.0.0.1

Oct 17 11:27:43 <myhostname> nagios: SERVICE ALERT: localhost;LOAD;WARNING;SOFT;1;WARNING - load average: 14.20, 8.78, 5.29

Oct 17 11:31:05 <myhostname> nagios: SERVICE ALERT: localhost;NFS;CRITICAL;SOFT;1;(Service Check Timed Out)

Oct 17 11:31:24 <myhostname> nagios: SERVICE ALERT: server1.cns.my.domain;SSH;CRITICAL;SOFT;1;(Service Check Timed Out)

Oct 17 11:31:33 <myhostname> nagios: SERVICE ALERT: server2.cs.my.domain;ORACLE;CRITICAL;SOFT;1;(Service Check Timed Out)

Oct 17 11:32:28 <myhostname> cron[15074]: (apache) CMD (/usr/bin/php /var/www/localhost/htdocs/cacti/poller.php > /dev/null 2>&1)

Oct 17 11:32:28 <myhostname> cron[15075]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Oct 17 16:59:10 <myhostname> -- MARK --

Oct 17 11:59:11 <myhostname> INFO: task sh:15085 blocked for more than 120 seconds.

Oct 17 11:59:11 <myhostname> "echo 0 > /proc/sys/kernel/hung_task_timeout_secs" disables this message.

Oct 17 11:59:11 <myhostname> sh            D ffffffff805aee60     0 15085  15084

Oct 17 11:59:11 <myhostname> ffff810002e65a48 0000000000000086 ffffe2000134e0e0 ffffe2000134e0e0

Oct 17 11:59:11 <myhostname> ffff81007c1da050 ffff81002152e250 ffff81007c1da2a8 00000000802b67fa

Oct 17 11:59:11 <myhostname> ffffffff802f903f ffff81000000c700 0000000000000020 00000000001201d2

Oct 17 11:59:11 <myhostname> Call Trace:

Oct 17 11:59:11 <myhostname> [<ffffffff802f903f>] ext3_get_block+0x0/0xe6

Oct 17 11:59:11 <myhostname> [<ffffffff80268d35>] sync_page+0x0/0x41

Oct 17 11:59:11 <myhostname> [<ffffffff8059067a>] io_schedule+0x28/0x33

Oct 17 11:59:11 <myhostname> [<ffffffff80268d71>] sync_page+0x3c/0x41

Oct 17 11:59:11 <myhostname> [<ffffffff805907b6>] __wait_on_bit_lock+0x36/0x66

Oct 17 11:59:11 <myhostname> [<ffffffff80268d21>] __lock_page+0x5e/0x64

Oct 17 11:59:11 <myhostname> [<ffffffff80250563>] wake_bit_function+0x0/0x23

Oct 17 11:59:11 <myhostname> [<ffffffff80268ee1>] find_lock_page+0x57/0x7c

Oct 17 11:59:11 <myhostname> [<ffffffff8026acc7>] filemap_fault+0x169/0x33e

Oct 17 11:59:11 <myhostname> [<ffffffff80275c30>] __do_fault+0x52/0x382

Oct 17 11:59:11 <myhostname> [<ffffffff802787b5>] handle_mm_fault+0x356/0x6b8

Oct 17 11:59:11 <myhostname> [<ffffffff80273bdb>] vma_prio_tree_insert+0x20/0x39

Oct 17 11:59:11 <myhostname> [<ffffffff80593a11>] do_page_fault+0x43b/0x7f6

Oct 17 11:59:11 <myhostname> [<ffffffff80591ae9>] error_exit+0x0/0x51

Oct 17 11:59:11 <myhostname> [<ffffffff8037cb0a>] __clear_user+0x2e/0x50

Oct 17 11:59:11 <myhostname> [<ffffffff8037caee>] __clear_user+0x12/0x50

Oct 17 11:59:11 <myhostname> [<ffffffff802bf4ac>] padzero+0x1b/0x2b

Oct 17 11:59:11 <myhostname> [<ffffffff802c0525>] load_elf_binary+0xc8c/0x16b9

Oct 17 11:59:11 <myhostname> [<ffffffff802941c2>] copy_strings+0x1c1/0x1d2

Oct 17 11:59:11 <myhostname> [<ffffffff80294298>] search_binary_handler+0x8d/0x1e2

Oct 17 11:59:11 <myhostname> [<ffffffff802955e8>] do_execve+0x152/0x1d6

Oct 17 11:59:11 <myhostname> [<ffffffff8021b28b>] sys_execve+0x35/0x53

Oct 17 11:59:11 <myhostname> [<ffffffff8021cf1a>] stub_execve+0x6a/0xc0

Oct 17 11:38:20 <myhostname> cron[15097]: (apache) CMD (/usr/bin/php /var/www/localhost/htdocs/cacti/poller.php > /dev/null 2>&1)

Oct 17 11:59:11 <myhostname> 

Oct 17 11:59:11 <myhostname> INFO: task sh:15091 blocked for more than 120 seconds.

Oct 17 11:59:11 <myhostname> "echo 0 > /proc/sys/kernel/hung_task_timeout_secs" disables this message.

Oct 17 11:59:11 <myhostname> sh            D ffffffff805aee60     0 15091  15090

Oct 17 11:59:11 <myhostname> ffff810002e83a48 0000000000000086 ffff81007f1d1660 ffff81007f146000

Oct 17 11:59:11 <myhostname> ffff810078140150 ffff810068ca2290 ffff8100781403a8 000000008036b278

Oct 17 11:59:11 <myhostname> ffff81007e80ca10 ffffffff80377820 ffff81000f56e658 ffff81000f56e658

Oct 17 11:59:11 <myhostname> Call Trace:

Oct 17 11:59:11 <myhostname> [<ffffffff80377820>] kobject_get+0x12/0x17

Oct 17 11:59:11 <myhostname> [<ffffffff80268d35>] sync_page+0x0/0x41

Oct 17 11:59:11 <myhostname> [<ffffffff8059067a>] io_schedule+0x28/0x33

Oct 17 11:59:11 <myhostname> [<ffffffff80268d71>] sync_page+0x3c/0x41

Oct 17 11:59:11 <myhostname> [<ffffffff805907b6>] __wait_on_bit_lock+0x36/0x66

Oct 17 11:59:11 <myhostname> [<ffffffff80268d21>] __lock_page+0x5e/0x64

Oct 17 11:59:11 <myhostname> [<ffffffff80250563>] wake_bit_function+0x0/0x23

Oct 17 11:59:11 <myhostname> [<ffffffff80268ee1>] find_lock_page+0x57/0x7c

Oct 17 11:59:11 <myhostname> [<ffffffff8026abd0>] filemap_fault+0x72/0x33e

Oct 17 11:59:11 <myhostname> [<ffffffff80275c30>] __do_fault+0x52/0x382

Oct 17 11:59:11 <myhostname> [<ffffffff802787b5>] handle_mm_fault+0x356/0x6b8

Oct 17 11:59:11 <myhostname> [<ffffffff80273bdb>] vma_prio_tree_insert+0x20/0x39

Oct 17 11:59:11 <myhostname> [<ffffffff80593a11>] do_page_fault+0x43b/0x7f6

Oct 17 11:59:11 <myhostname> [<ffffffff80591ae9>] error_exit+0x0/0x51

Oct 17 11:59:11 <myhostname> [<ffffffff8037cb0a>] __clear_user+0x2e/0x50

Oct 17 11:59:11 <myhostname> [<ffffffff8037caee>] __clear_user+0x12/0x50

Oct 17 11:59:11 <myhostname> [<ffffffff802bf4ac>] padzero+0x1b/0x2b

Oct 17 11:59:11 <myhostname> [<ffffffff802c0525>] load_elf_binary+0xc8c/0x16b9

Oct 17 11:59:11 <myhostname> [<ffffffff802941c2>] copy_strings+0x1c1/0x1d2

Oct 17 11:59:11 <myhostname> [<ffffffff80294298>] search_binary_handler+0x8d/0x1e2

Oct 17 11:59:11 <myhostname> [<ffffffff802955e8>] do_execve+0x152/0x1d6

Oct 17 11:59:11 <myhostname> [<ffffffff8021b28b>] sys_execve+0x35/0x53

Oct 17 11:59:11 <myhostname> [<ffffffff8021cf1a>] stub_execve+0x6a/0xc0

Oct 17 11:59:11 <myhostname> 

Oct 17 11:59:11 <myhostname> INFO: task sshd:15106 blocked for more than 120 seconds.

Oct 17 11:59:11 <myhostname> "echo 0 > /proc/sys/kernel/hung_task_timeout_secs" disables this message.

Oct 17 11:59:11 <myhostname> sshd          D ffffffff805aee60     0 15106   7388

Oct 17 11:59:11 <myhostname> ffff810002e61cb8 0000000000000086 0000000000000001 ffffe200010cf748

Oct 17 11:59:11 <myhostname> ffff810028b31460 ffff8100780311e0 ffff810028b316b8 00000000802b67fa

Oct 17 11:59:11 <myhostname> ffffffff802f903f ffff81000000c700 0000000000000000 00000000001201d2

Oct 17 11:59:11 <myhostname> Call Trace:

Oct 17 11:59:11 <myhostname> [<ffffffff802f903f>] ext3_get_block+0x0/0xe6

Oct 17 11:59:11 <myhostname> [<ffffffff80268d35>] sync_page+0x0/0x41

Oct 17 11:59:11 <myhostname> [<ffffffff8059067a>] io_schedule+0x28/0x33

Oct 17 11:59:11 <myhostname> [<ffffffff80268d71>] sync_page+0x3c/0x41

Oct 17 11:59:11 <myhostname> [<ffffffff805907b6>] __wait_on_bit_lock+0x36/0x66

Oct 17 11:59:11 <myhostname> [<ffffffff80268d21>] __lock_page+0x5e/0x64

Oct 17 11:59:11 <myhostname> [<ffffffff80250563>] wake_bit_function+0x0/0x23

Oct 17 11:59:11 <myhostname> [<ffffffff80268ee1>] find_lock_page+0x57/0x7c

Oct 17 11:59:11 <myhostname> [<ffffffff8026abd0>] filemap_fault+0x72/0x33e

Oct 17 11:59:11 <myhostname> [<ffffffff80275c30>] __do_fault+0x52/0x382

Oct 17 11:59:11 <myhostname> [<ffffffff802787b5>] handle_mm_fault+0x356/0x6b8

Oct 17 11:59:11 <myhostname> [<ffffffff80593a11>] do_page_fault+0x43b/0x7f6

Oct 17 11:59:11 <myhostname> [<ffffffff8037a263>] __up_write+0x21/0x10e

Oct 17 11:59:11 <myhostname> [<ffffffff80591ae9>] error_exit+0x0/0x51

Oct 17 11:59:11 <myhostname> 

Oct 17 11:59:11 <myhostname> INFO: task sshd:15106 blocked for more than 120 seconds.

Oct 17 11:59:11 <myhostname> "echo 0 > /proc/sys/kernel/hung_task_timeout_secs" disables this message.

Oct 17 11:59:11 <myhostname> sshd          D ffffffff805aee60     0 15106   7388

Oct 17 11:59:11 <myhostname> ffff810002e61cb8 0000000000000086 0000000000000001 ffffe200010cf748

Oct 17 11:59:11 <myhostname> ffff810028b31460 ffff8100780311e0 ffff810028b316b8 00000000802b67fa

Oct 17 11:59:11 <myhostname> ffffffff802f903f ffff81000000c700 0000000000000000 00000000001201d2

Oct 17 11:59:11 <myhostname> Call Trace:

Oct 17 11:59:11 <myhostname> [<ffffffff802f903f>] ext3_get_block+0x0/0xe6

Oct 17 11:59:11 <myhostname> [<ffffffff80268d35>] sync_page+0x0/0x41

Oct 17 11:59:11 <myhostname> [<ffffffff8059067a>] io_schedule+0x28/0x33

Oct 17 11:59:11 <myhostname> [<ffffffff80268d71>] sync_page+0x3c/0x41

Oct 17 11:59:11 <myhostname> [<ffffffff805907b6>] __wait_on_bit_lock+0x36/0x66

Oct 17 11:59:11 <myhostname> [<ffffffff80268d21>] __lock_page+0x5e/0x64

Oct 17 11:59:11 <myhostname> [<ffffffff80250563>] wake_bit_function+0x0/0x23

Oct 17 11:59:11 <myhostname> [<ffffffff80268ee1>] find_lock_page+0x57/0x7c

Oct 17 11:59:11 <myhostname> [<ffffffff8026abd0>] filemap_fault+0x72/0x33e

Oct 17 11:59:11 <myhostname> [<ffffffff80275c30>] __do_fault+0x52/0x382

Oct 17 11:59:11 <myhostname> [<ffffffff802787b5>] handle_mm_fault+0x356/0x6b8

Oct 17 11:59:11 <myhostname> [<ffffffff80593a11>] do_page_fault+0x43b/0x7f6

Oct 17 11:59:11 <myhostname> [<ffffffff8037a263>] __up_write+0x21/0x10e

Oct 17 11:59:11 <myhostname> [<ffffffff80591ae9>] error_exit+0x0/0x51

Oct 17 11:59:11 <myhostname> 

Oct 17 12:04:35 <myhostname> syslog-ng[4757]: syslog-ng starting up; version='2.0.9'

Oct 17 12:04:35 <myhostname> Linux version 2.6.26-gentoo-r1 (root@<myhostname>) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.1)) #2 SMP Thu Oct 2 13:34:36 CDT 2008

Oct 17 12:04:35 <myhostname> Command line: BOOT_IMAGE=Gentoo ro root=808

Oct 17 12:04:35 <myhostname> BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

Oct 17 12:04:35 <myhostname> BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

Oct 17 12:04:35 <myhostname> BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

Oct 17 12:04:35 <myhostname> BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000007fdffc00 (usable)

Oct 17 12:04:35 <myhostname> BIOS-e820: 000000007fdffc00 - 000000007fe01c00 (ACPI NVS)

Oct 17 12:04:35 <myhostname> BIOS-e820: 000000007fe03c00 - 000000007fe53c00 (reserved)

Oct 17 12:04:35 <myhostname> BIOS-e820: 000000007fe53c00 - 000000007fe55c00 (ACPI data)

Oct 17 12:04:35 <myhostname> BIOS-e820: 000000007fe55c00 - 0000000080000000 (reserved)

Oct 17 12:04:35 <myhostname> BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0000000 (reserved)

Oct 17 12:04:35 <myhostname> BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fed00400 (reserved)

Oct 17 12:04:35 <myhostname> BIOS-e820: 00000000fed20000 - 00000000feda0000 (reserved)

Oct 17 12:04:35 <myhostname> BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fef00000 (reserved)

Oct 17 12:04:35 <myhostname> BIOS-e820: 00000000ffb00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Oct 17 12:04:35 <myhostname> Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 159) 0 entries of 3200 used

Oct 17 12:04:35 <myhostname> Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 523775) 1 entries of 3200 used

Oct 17 12:04:35 <myhostname> max_pfn_mapped = 1048576

Oct 17 12:04:35 <myhostname> init_memory_mapping

Oct 17 12:04:35 <myhostname> DMI 2.3 present.

Oct 17 12:04:35 <myhostname> ACPI: RSDP 000FEBF0, 0024 (r2 DELL  )

Oct 17 12:04:35 <myhostname> ACPI: XSDT 000FCE97, 006C (r1 DELL    B8K           14 ASL        61)

Oct 17 12:04:35 <myhostname> ACPI: FACP 000FCFBF, 00F4 (r3 DELL    B8K           14 ASL        61)

Oct 17 12:04:35 <myhostname> ACPI: DSDT FFF68958, 475F (r1   DELL    dt_ex     1000 INTL 20050624)

Oct 17 12:04:35 <myhostname> ACPI: FACS 7FDFFC00, 0040

Oct 17 12:04:35 <myhostname> ACPI: SSDT FFF6D38F, 009A (r1   DELL    st_ex     1000 INTL 20050624)

Oct 17 12:04:35 <myhostname> ACPI: APIC 000FD0B3, 0092 (r1 DELL    B8K           14 ASL        61)

Oct 17 12:04:35 <myhostname> ACPI: BOOT 000FD145, 0028 (r1 DELL    B8K           14 ASL        61)

Oct 17 12:04:35 <myhostname> ACPI: ASF! 000FD16D, 0092 (r32 DELL    B8K           14 ASL        61)

Oct 17 12:04:35 <myhostname> ACPI: MCFG 000FD1FF, 003E (r1 DELL    B8K           14 ASL        61)

Oct 17 12:04:35 <myhostname> ACPI: HPET 000FD23D, 0038 (r1 DELL    B8K           14 ASL        61)

Oct 17 12:04:35 <myhostname> ACPI: TCPA 000FD499, 0032 (r1 DELL    B8K           14 ASL        61)

Oct 17 12:04:35 <myhostname> ACPI: SLIC 000FD275, 0176 (r1 DELL    B8K           14 ASL        61)

Oct 17 12:04:35 <myhostname> No NUMA configuration found

Oct 17 12:04:35 <myhostname> Faking a node at 0000000000000000-000000007fdff000

Oct 17 12:04:35 <myhostname> Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 159) 0 entries of 3200 used

Oct 17 12:04:35 <myhostname> Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 523775) 1 entries of 3200 used

Oct 17 12:04:35 <myhostname> Bootmem setup node 0 0000000000000000-000000007fdff000

Oct 17 12:04:35 <myhostname> NODE_DATA [000000000000c000 - 0000000000010fff]

Oct 17 12:04:35 <myhostname> bootmap [0000000000011000 -  0000000000020fbf] pages 10

Oct 17 12:04:35 <myhostname> early res: 0 [0-fff] BIOS data page

Oct 17 12:04:35 <myhostname> early res: 1 [6000-7fff] TRAMPOLINE

Oct 17 12:04:35 <myhostname> early res: 2 [200000-91de7f] TEXT DATA BSS

Oct 17 12:04:35 <myhostname> early res: 3 [9fc00-fffff] BIOS reserved

Oct 17 12:04:35 <myhostname> early res: 4 [8000-bfff] PGTABLE

Oct 17 12:04:35 <myhostname> [ffffe20000000000-ffffe20001bfffff] PMD -> [ffff810001200000-ffff810002dfffff] on node 0

Oct 17 12:04:35 <myhostname> Zone PFN ranges:

Oct 17 12:04:35 <myhostname> DMA             0 ->     4096

Oct 17 12:04:35 <myhostname> DMA32        4096 ->  1048576

Oct 17 12:04:35 <myhostname> Normal    1048576 ->  1048576

Oct 17 12:04:35 <myhostname> Movable zone start PFN for each node

Oct 17 12:04:35 <myhostname> early_node_map[2] active PFN ranges

Oct 17 12:04:35 <myhostname> 0:        0 ->      159

Oct 17 12:04:35 <myhostname> 0:      256 ->   523775

Oct 17 12:04:35 <myhostname> On node 0 totalpages: 523678

Oct 17 12:04:35 <myhostname> DMA zone: 56 pages used for memmap

Oct 17 12:04:35 <myhostname> DMA zone: 1926 pages reserved

Oct 17 12:04:35 <myhostname> DMA zone: 2017 pages, LIFO batch:0

Oct 17 12:04:35 <myhostname> DMA32 zone: 7105 pages used for memmap

Oct 17 12:04:35 <myhostname> DMA32 zone: 512574 pages, LIFO batch:31

Oct 17 12:04:35 <myhostname> Normal zone: 0 pages used for memmap

Oct 17 12:04:35 <myhostname> Movable zone: 0 pages used for memmap

Oct 17 12:04:35 <myhostname> ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x808

Oct 17 12:04:35 <myhostname> ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

Oct 17 12:04:35 <myhostname> ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Oct 17 12:04:35 <myhostname> ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Oct 17 12:04:35 <myhostname> ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x05] disabled)

Oct 17 12:04:35 <myhostname> ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x04] lapic_id[0x07] disabled)

Oct 17 12:04:35 <myhostname> ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x05] lapic_id[0x00] disabled)

Oct 17 12:04:35 <myhostname> ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x06] lapic_id[0x01] disabled)

Oct 17 12:04:35 <myhostname> ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x07] lapic_id[0x02] disabled)

Oct 17 12:04:35 <myhostname> ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x08] lapic_id[0x03] disabled)

Oct 17 12:04:35 <myhostname> ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0xff] high level lint[0x1])

Oct 17 12:04:35 <myhostname> ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x08] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

Oct 17 12:04:35 <myhostname> IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 8, version 0, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

Oct 17 12:04:35 <myhostname> ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

Oct 17 12:04:35 <myhostname> ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

Oct 17 12:04:35 <myhostname> ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

Oct 17 12:04:35 <myhostname> ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

Oct 17 12:04:35 <myhostname> ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Oct 17 12:04:35 <myhostname> Setting APIC routing to flat

Oct 17 12:04:35 <myhostname> ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a201 base: 0xfed00000

Oct 17 12:04:35 <myhostname> Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Oct 17 12:04:35 <myhostname> PM: Registered nosave memory: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000f0000

Oct 17 12:04:35 <myhostname> PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000

Oct 17 12:04:35 <myhostname> Allocating PCI resources starting at 88000000 (gap: 80000000:60000000)

Oct 17 12:04:35 <myhostname> SMP: Allowing 8 CPUs, 6 hotplug CPUs

```

genlop --list --date 1 days ago

```
* dev-libs/libpcre

     Thu Oct 16 15:00:32 2008 >>> dev-libs/libpcre-7.8

     Thu Oct 16 16:02:57 2008 >>> kde-base/libkonq-3.5.10

     Thu Oct 16 16:04:41 2008 >>> kde-base/kdebase-data-3.5.10

     Thu Oct 16 16:05:36 2008 >>> kde-base/kdialog-3.5.10

     Thu Oct 16 16:06:54 2008 >>> kde-base/kcminit-3.5.10

     Thu Oct 16 16:07:52 2008 >>> kde-base/kdesu-3.5.10

     Thu Oct 16 16:10:16 2008 >>> kde-base/khotkeys-3.5.10

     Thu Oct 16 16:17:10 2008 >>> kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.10-r1

     Thu Oct 16 16:25:16 2008 >>> kde-base/kicker-3.5.10

     Thu Oct 16 16:26:22 2008 >>> kde-base/kfind-3.5.10

     Thu Oct 16 16:28:01 2008 >>> kde-base/khelpcenter-3.5.10

     Thu Oct 16 16:41:08 2008 >>> kde-base/kcontrol-3.5.10

     Thu Oct 16 16:46:54 2008 >>> kde-base/konqueror-3.5.10

     Fri Oct 17 10:25:25 2008 >>> media-libs/libmp4v2-1.5.0.1-r1

     Fri Oct 17 10:26:08 2008 >>> media-libs/giflib-4.1.6-r1

     Fri Oct 17 10:28:09 2008 >>> net-libs/libetpan-0.57

     Fri Oct 17 10:29:01 2008 >>> x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.542

     Fri Oct 17 10:41:12 2008 >>> x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.4.0-r4

     Fri Oct 17 10:48:47 2008 >>> x11-libs/wxGTK-2.8.8.1

     Fri Oct 17 11:03:35 2008 >>> net-libs/xulrunner-1.8.1.17
```

Kernel :

```
2.6.26-gentoo-r1 
```

Any ideas?

Thanks

Any ideas ?

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Yes, turn off CPU scheduling completely...and turn off optimize for size as well.. If you'd like to get an idea of how to set up your kernel, click on the link in my sig, and check out one of my kernel seeds. Using it and adding your devices, you should get a real fast system.

Alternatively, you can send me the results of lspci -n, and cat /proc/cpuinfo as well as your /etc/fstab file, and your kernel .config. I'll give it the Pappy touch...and you will have a faster machine.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## upengan78

 *pappy_mcfae wrote:*   

> Yes, turn off CPU scheduling completely...and turn off optimize for size as well.. If you'd like to get an idea of how to set up your kernel, click on the link in my sig, and check out one of my kernel seeds. Using it and adding your devices, you should get a real fast system.
> 
> Alternatively, you can send me the results of lspci -n, and cat /proc/cpuinfo as well as your /etc/fstab file, and your kernel .config. I'll give it the Pappy touch...and you will have a faster machine.
> 
> Blessed be!
> ...

 

Hi Pappy_mcfae, Thanks a bunch for your reply.

I can do the first step but I would rather choose alternate method  :Smile: 

Here is the info you have asked..

```

lspci -n

00:00.0 0600: 8086:2990 (rev 02)

00:01.0 0604: 8086:2991 (rev 02)

00:1a.0 0c03: 8086:2834 (rev 02)

00:1a.1 0c03: 8086:2835 (rev 02)

00:1a.7 0c03: 8086:283a (rev 02)

00:1b.0 0403: 8086:284b (rev 02)

00:1c.0 0604: 8086:283f (rev 02)

00:1c.4 0604: 8086:2847 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 0c03: 8086:2830 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 0c03: 8086:2831 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 0c03: 8086:2832 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 0c03: 8086:2836 (rev 02)

00:1e.0 0604: 8086:244e (rev f2)

00:1f.0 0601: 8086:2810 (rev 02)

00:1f.2 0101: 8086:2820 (rev 02)

00:1f.3 0c05: 8086:283e (rev 02)

00:1f.5 0101: 8086:2825 (rev 02)

01:00.0 0300: 1002:7183

01:00.1 0380: 1002:71a3

03:00.0 0200: 14e4:167a (rev 02)

```

```

cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 15

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6400  @ 2.13GHz

stepping        : 2

cpu MHz         : 2126.442

cache size      : 2048 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 2

apicid          : 0

initial apicid  : 0

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 10

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good pni monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr lahf_lm

bogomips        : 4256.09

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 1

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 15

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6400  @ 2.13GHz

stepping        : 2

cpu MHz         : 2126.442

cache size      : 2048 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 1

cpu cores       : 2

apicid          : 1

initial apicid  : 1

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 10

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good pni monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr lahf_lm

bogomips        : 4252.94

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

```

```

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>          <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/sda6               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/sda8               /               ext4dev         noatime 0 3

/dev/sda10              /nfs            ext3            noatime         0 1

#/dev/sda11     /nfs1           ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/sda11      /nfs1           ext4dev noatime         0 1

/dev/sda5               /mnt/D          auto            noatime         0 0

/dev/sda7               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      audo            noauto,ro       0 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto          0 0

#/dev/ram0               /var/tmp/portage tmpfs          size=1024M      0 0

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

```

.config

```

http://pastebin.ca/1230184

```

wondering if system can be configured for linux-2.6.27- once this issue is resolved..

Thanks much.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Well, you had most of the usual suspects in place. So, I gave you the Pappy touch. I think you'll find this kernel will give your system a bit more pep than it has at the moment. 

Yes, you could move up to 2.6.27. For that, I'd suggest you download that seed, and just plug in the device settings from lspci -n. Of course, I could whip that up for you, but I'd prefer you give it a shot yourself. Give a man a fish, he'll eat for a day. Teach a man how to fish, he'll never starve...unless he lives completely inland, and dislikes seafood.  :Smile: 

Anyway, click here for your new .config. Enjoy!

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## upengan78

 *pappy_mcfae wrote:*   

> Well, you had most of the usual suspects in place. So, I gave you the Pappy touch. I think you'll find this kernel will give your system a bit more pep than it has at the moment. 
> 
> Yes, you could move up to 2.6.27. For that, I'd suggest you download that seed, and just plug in the device settings from lspci -n. Of course, I could whip that up for you, but I'd prefer you give it a shot yourself. Give a man a fish, he'll eat for a day. Teach a man how to fish, he'll never starve...unless he lives completely inland, and dislikes seafood. 
> 
> Anyway, click here for your new .config. Enjoy!
> ...

 

Thanks Pappy,

I have just recompiled and rebooted system but unfortunately remotely. so I can not really judge the performance today but never the less , thank you so so much, I believe this kernel will work better.

 :Smile:  yes I would try it myself first and will write on happenings.

thanks much and god bless you

----------

## pappy_mcfae

You're most welcome. Happy Gentooing.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## upengan78

 *pappy_mcfae wrote:*   

> You're most welcome. Happy Gentooing.
> 
> Blessed be!
> 
> Pappy

 

Hi Pappy,

I am trying to compile ati-drivers but there is error as below :

```

emerge -av x11-drivers/ati-drivers

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.542  USE="-acpi -debug" 65,680 kB 

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 65,680 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] Yes

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.542 to /

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/pub/linux/gentoo/distfiles/ati-driver-installer-8-10-x86.x86_64.run'

--2008-10-27 15:32:15--  ftp://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/pub/linux/gentoo/distfiles/ati-driver-installer-8-10-x86.x86_64.run

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/ati-driver-installer-8-10-x86.x86_64.run'

Resolving ftp.ussg.iu.edu... 156.56.247.193

Connecting to ftp.ussg.iu.edu|156.56.247.193|:21... connected.

Logging in as anonymous ... Logged in!

==> SYST ... done.    ==> PWD ... done.

==> TYPE I ... done.  ==> CWD /pub/linux/gentoo/distfiles ... done.

==> SIZE ati-driver-installer-8-10-x86.x86_64.run ... 67255978

==> PASV ... done.    ==> RETR ati-driver-installer-8-10-x86.x86_64.run ... done.

Length: 67255978 (64M)

100%[==================================================================================================================>] 67,255,978   851K/s   in 52s     

2008-10-27 15:33:08 (1.24 MB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/ati-driver-installer-8-10-x86.x86_64.run' saved [67255978]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * checking ati-driver-installer-8-10-x86.x86_64.run ;-) ...                                                                                          [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo-r1/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.27-gentoo-r1

 * 

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.542 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                  ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_setup

 *   ati-drivers-8.542.ebuild, line   78:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         die "${P} is not compatible with RCU Preemption (bug #223281), please disable it"

 *  The die message:

 *   ati-drivers-8.542 is not compatible with RCU Preemption (bug #223281), please disable it

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/nfs1/var/tmp/portage/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.542/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/nfs1/var/tmp/portage/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.542/temp/die.env'.

 * 

 * Messages for package x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.542:

 * 

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.542 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                  ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_setup

 *   ati-drivers-8.542.ebuild, line   78:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         die "${P} is not compatible with RCU Preemption (bug #223281), please disable it"

 *  The die message:

 *   ati-drivers-8.542 is not compatible with RCU Preemption (bug #223281), please disable it

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/nfs1/var/tmp/portage/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.542/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/nfs1/var/tmp/portage/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.542/temp/die.env'.
```

This error seems may be avoided by not using in kernel following:

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_PREEMPT_RCU=y
> 
> 

  Ref : https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=223281

I am wondering if you added that variable in .config and if I should remove it and then compile ati-drivers ?

I really don't need to compile ati-drivers at this stage because I have latest ati-drivers version already in the system and startx working fine too but also remembered that after kernel recompilation one should emerge ati-driver again so I was trying that...

Any suggestions?

----------

## pappy_mcfae

If you're not working with multimedia, you can turn that setting off. Even if you are, if you have a fast enough system, then the setting isn't worthy of worry. As far as ATI drivers, I read a lot more negative than positive. However, I am not an expert, as none of the machines I own have ATI video chipsets.

Also, if the drivers you're currently using work, you're ahead of the game. As long as X starts and runs without lockups, that's all that matters.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## upengan78

 *pappy_mcfae wrote:*   

> If you're not working with multimedia, you can turn that setting off. Even if you are, if you have a fast enough system, then the setting isn't worthy of worry. As far as ATI drivers, I read a lot more negative than positive. However, I am not an expert, as none of the machines I own have ATI video chipsets.
> 
> Also, if the drivers you're currently using work, you're ahead of the game. As long as X starts and runs without lockups, that's all that matters.
> 
> Blessed be!
> ...

 

Same issue happened yesterday again: I rebooted the system today morning.

messages in /var/log/messages

```

Nov 11 16:16:26 My_Machine_name cron[15267]: (apache) CMD (/usr/bin/php /var/www/localhost/htdocs/cacti/poller.php > /dev/null 2>&1)

Nov 11 16:17:34 My_Machine_name dhcpcd[6630]: br0: renewing lease of 1.2.3.4

Nov 11 16:17:45 My_Machine_name dhcpcd[6630]: br0: acknowledged 1.2.3.4 from 1.2.143.135

Nov 11 16:17:47 My_Machine_name dhcpcd[6630]: br0: leased 1.2.3.4 for 28800 seconds

Nov 11 16:18:00 My_Machine_name sshd[15265]: Did not receive identification string from 1.2.150.27

Nov 11 16:19:48 My_Machine_name irq 16: nobody cared (try booting with the "irqpoll" option)

Nov 11 16:19:48 My_Machine_name Pid: 0, comm: swapper Not tainted 2.6.27-gentoo-r1 #1

Nov 11 16:19:48 My_Machine_name 

Nov 11 16:19:48 My_Machine_name Call Trace:

Nov 11 16:19:48 My_Machine_name <IRQ>  [<ffffffffa0027386>] azx_interrupt+0x116/0x150 [snd_hda_intel]

Nov 11 16:19:48 My_Machine_name [<ffffffff802825de>] __report_bad_irq+0x1e/0x80

Nov 11 16:19:48 My_Machine_name [<ffffffff802828de>] note_interrupt+0x29e/0x2d0

Nov 11 16:19:48 My_Machine_name [<ffffffff802831bf>] handle_fasteoi_irq+0xdf/0x110

Nov 11 16:19:48 My_Machine_name [<ffffffff80228a8d>] do_IRQ+0xdd/0x1d0

Nov 11 16:19:48 My_Machine_name [<ffffffff802260f1>] ret_from_intr+0x0/0xa

Nov 11 16:19:54 My_Machine_name <EOI>  [<ffffffff8022d1e1>] mwait_idle+0x41/0x50

Nov 11 16:19:54 My_Machine_name [<ffffffff802246b5>] cpu_idle+0x45/0xd0

Nov 11 16:19:54 My_Machine_name 

Nov 11 16:19:54 My_Machine_name handlers:

Nov 11 16:19:54 My_Machine_name [<ffffffff80582210>] (usb_hcd_irq+0x0/0x80)

Nov 11 16:19:54 My_Machine_name [<ffffffffa0027270>] (azx_interrupt+0x0/0x150 [snd_hda_intel])

Nov 11 16:19:54 My_Machine_name Disabling IRQ #16

Nov 11 16:20:37 My_Machine_name smbd[7698]: [2008/11/11 16:20:36, 0] lib/util_sock.c:get_peer_addr(1224)

Nov 11 16:20:44 My_Machine_name smbd[7698]:   getpeername failed. Error was Transport endpoint is not connected

Nov 11 16:21:15 My_Machine_name smbd[15285]: [2008/11/11 16:21:06, 0] lib/util_sock.c:get_peer_addr(1224)

Nov 11 16:21:29 My_Machine_name smbd[15285]:   getpeername failed. Error was Transport endpoint is not connected

Nov 11 16:22:38 My_Machine_name smbd[15285]: [2008/11/11 16:22:32, 0] lib/util_sock.c:write_data(562)

Nov 11 16:22:52 My_Machine_name smbd[15285]:   write_data: write failure in writing to client 0.0.0.0. Error Connection reset by peer

Nov 11 16:23:10 My_Machine_name smbd[15285]: [2008/11/11 16:22:57, 0] lib/util_sock.c:send_smb(761)

Nov 11 16:23:39 My_Machine_name smbd[15285]:   Error writing 4 bytes to client. -1. (Connection reset by peer)

Nov 11 16:24:31 My_Machine_name cron[15297]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Nov 11 16:24:33 My_Machine_name cron[15298]: (apache) CMD (/usr/bin/php /var/www/localhost/htdocs/cacti/poller.php > /dev/null 2>&1)

Nov 11 16:27:16 My_Machine_name cron[15313]: (apache) CMD (/usr/bin/php /var/www/localhost/htdocs/cacti/poller.php > /dev/null 2>&1)

Nov 11 16:28:13 My_Machine_name nmbd[7707]: [2008/11/11 16:28:08, 0] nmbd/nmbd_incomingrequests.c:process_name_release_request(118)

Nov 11 16:28:55 My_Machine_name nmbd[7707]:   process_name_release_request: Attempt to release name MSHOME<1d> from IP 1.2.150.85 on subnet 1.2.3.4 being rejected as it is one of our names.

Nov 11 16:30:04 My_Machine_name cron[15368]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Nov 11 16:30:04 My_Machine_name cron[15369]: (apache) CMD (/usr/bin/php /var/www/localhost/htdocs/cacti/poller.php > /dev/null 2>&1)

Nov 11 16:36:33 My_Machine_name nmbd[7707]: [2008/11/11 16:36:33, 0] nmbd/nmbd_incomingdgrams.c:process_local_master_announce(309)

Nov 11 16:36:33 My_Machine_name nmbd[7707]:   process_local_master_announce: Server FANG at IP 1.2.150.85 is announcing itself as a local master browser for workgroup MSHOME and we think we are master. Forcing election.

Nov 11 16:36:33 My_Machine_name nmbd[7707]: [2008/11/11 16:36:33, 0] nmbd/nmbd_become_lmb.c:unbecome_local_master_success(149)

Nov 11 16:36:33 My_Machine_name nmbd[7707]:   *****

Nov 11 16:36:33 My_Machine_name nmbd[7707]:   

Nov 11 16:36:33 My_Machine_name nmbd[7707]:   Samba name server My_Machine_name has stopped being a local master browser for workgroup MSHOME on subnet 1.2.3.4

Nov 11 16:36:33 My_Machine_name nmbd[7707]:   

Nov 11 16:36:33 My_Machine_name nmbd[7707]:   *****

Nov 11 16:37:06 My_Machine_name smbd[7698]: [2008/11/11 16:36:43, 0] lib/util_sock.c:get_peer_addr(1224)

Nov 11 16:37:16 My_Machine_name cron[15486]: (apache) CMD (/usr/bin/php /var/www/localhost/htdocs/cacti/poller.php > /dev/null 2>&1)

Nov 11 16:37:34 My_Machine_name smbd[7698]:   getpeername failed. Error was Transport endpoint is not connected

Nov 11 16:38:18 My_Machine_name smbd[15487]: [2008/11/11 16:37:48, 0] lib/util_sock.c:get_peer_addr(1224)

Nov 11 16:38:30 My_Machine_name smbd[15487]:   getpeername failed. Error was Transport endpoint is not connected

Nov 11 16:39:28 My_Machine_name nmbd[7707]: [2008/11/11 16:39:25, 0] nmbd/nmbd_become_lmb.c:become_local_master_stage2(396)

Nov 11 16:39:38 My_Machine_name nmbd[7707]:   *****

Nov 11 16:40:01 My_Machine_name nmbd[7707]:   

Nov 11 16:40:08 My_Machine_name nmbd[7707]:   Samba name server My_Machine_name is now a local master browser for workgroup MSHOME on subnet 1.2.3.4

Nov 11 16:40:26 My_Machine_name nmbd[7707]:   

Nov 11 16:40:53 My_Machine_name nmbd[7707]:   *****

Nov 11 16:40:31 My_Machine_name smbd[15487]: [2008/11/11 16:40:10, 0] lib/util_sock.c:write_data(562)

Nov 11 16:41:05 My_Machine_name smbd[15487]:   write_data: write failure in writing to client 0.0.0.0. Error Connection reset by peer

Nov 11 16:41:31 My_Machine_name smbd[15487]: [2008/11/11 16:41:22, 0] lib/util_sock.c:send_smb(761)

Nov 11 16:41:44 My_Machine_name smbd[15487]:   Error writing 4 bytes to client. -1. (Connection reset by peer)

Nov 11 16:51:12 My_Machine_name cron[15514]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Nov 11 16:52:48 My_Machine_name cron[15517]: (apache) CMD (/usr/bin/php /var/www/localhost/htdocs/cacti/poller.php > /dev/null 2>&1)

Nov 11 16:56:19 My_Machine_name INFO: task cron:15491 blocked for more than 120 seconds.

Nov 11 16:56:20 My_Machine_name "echo 0 > /proc/sys/kernel/hung_task_timeout_secs" disables this message.

Nov 11 16:56:20 My_Machine_name cron          D 0000000000000000     0 15491   7769

Nov 11 16:56:20 My_Machine_name ffff88000802dde8 0000000000000086 0000000000000000 ffffffff8024a682

Nov 11 16:56:20 My_Machine_name 0000000000000092 ffff880068446f40 ffff88007edb1bd0 ffff880068447188

Nov 11 16:56:20 My_Machine_name ffffffff8098b000 ffffffff8022430e ffff88000802ddc8 ffffffff806a49f1

Nov 11 16:56:20 My_Machine_name Call Trace:

Nov 11 16:56:20 My_Machine_name [<ffffffff8024a682>] hrtick_start_fair+0xf2/0x1b0

Nov 11 16:56:20 My_Machine_name [<ffffffff8022430e>] __switch_to+0x2e/0x390

Nov 11 16:56:20 My_Machine_name [<ffffffff806a49f1>] _spin_unlock_irq+0x11/0x40

Nov 11 17:00:12 My_Machine_name [<ffffffff8024f7cb>] finish_task_switch+0x2b/0xd0

Nov 11 17:00:12 My_Machine_name [<ffffffff806a30b5>] schedule_timeout+0x95/0xd0

Nov 11 17:00:12 My_Machine_name [<ffffffff806a24dc>] wait_for_common+0xbc/0x180

Nov 11 17:00:12 My_Machine_name [<ffffffff8024d150>] default_wake_function+0x0/0x10

Nov 11 17:00:12 My_Machine_name [<ffffffff802517d6>] wake_up_new_task+0xa6/0xd0

Nov 11 17:00:12 My_Machine_name [<ffffffff8025386e>] do_fork+0x18e/0x2e0

Nov 11 17:00:12 My_Machine_name [<ffffffff80225beb>] system_call_fastpath+0x16/0x1b

Nov 11 17:00:12 My_Machine_name [<ffffffff80225ee7>] ptregscall_common+0x67/0xb0

Nov 11 17:00:12 My_Machine_name 

Nov 11 16:59:19 My_Machine_name cron[15531]: (apache) CMD (/usr/bin/php /var/www/localhost/htdocs/cacti/poller.php > /dev/null 2>&1)

Nov 11 16:59:41 My_Machine_name cron[15533]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Nov 11 16:59:41 My_Machine_name cron[15534]: (apache) CMD (/usr/bin/php /var/www/localhost/htdocs/cacti/poller.php > /dev/null 2>&1)

Nov 11 16:59:41 My_Machine_name cron[15535]: (apache) CMD (/usr/bin/php /var/www/localhost/htdocs/cacti/poller.php > /dev/null 2>&1)

Nov 11 17:00:11 My_Machine_name nmbd[7707]: [2008/11/11 17:00:11, 0] nmbd/nmbd_incomingdgrams.c:process_local_master_announce(309)

Nov 11 17:00:11 My_Machine_name nmbd[7707]:   process_local_master_announce: Server FANG at IP 1.2.150.85 is announcing itself as a local master browser for workgroup MSHOME and we think we are master. Forcing election.

Nov 11 17:00:11 My_Machine_name nmbd[7707]: [2008/11/11 17:00:11, 0] nmbd/nmbd_become_lmb.c:unbecome_local_master_success(149)

Nov 11 17:00:11 My_Machine_name nmbd[7707]:   *****

Nov 11 17:00:11 My_Machine_name nmbd[7707]:   

Nov 11 17:00:11 My_Machine_name nmbd[7707]:   Samba name server My_Machine_name has stopped being a local master browser for workgroup MSHOME on subnet 1.2.3.4

Nov 11 17:00:11 My_Machine_name nmbd[7707]:   

Nov 11 17:00:11 My_Machine_name nmbd[7707]:   *****

Nov 11 17:00:21 My_Machine_name sshd invoked oom-killer: gfp_mask=0x1201d2, order=0, oomkilladj=0

Nov 11 17:00:21 My_Machine_name Pid: 15521, comm: sshd Not tainted 2.6.27-gentoo-r1 #1

Nov 11 17:00:21 My_Machine_name 

Nov 11 17:00:21 My_Machine_name Call Trace:

Nov 11 17:00:21 My_Machine_name [<ffffffff8028b76e>] oom_kill_process+0x10e/0x1f0

Nov 11 17:00:21 My_Machine_name [<ffffffff8028b9bc>] badness+0x14c/0x200

Nov 11 17:00:21 My_Machine_name [<ffffffff8028bc20>] out_of_memory+0x1b0/0x200

Nov 11 17:00:21 My_Machine_name [<ffffffff8028e585>] __alloc_pages_internal+0x315/0x450

Nov 11 17:00:21 My_Machine_name [<ffffffff8029098e>] __do_page_cache_readahead+0xfe/0x240

Nov 11 17:00:21 My_Machine_name [<ffffffff8028ac35>] filemap_fault+0x155/0x480

Nov 11 17:00:21 My_Machine_name [<ffffffff80297637>] __do_fault+0x67/0x460

Nov 11 17:00:21 My_Machine_name [<ffffffff8029959a>] handle_mm_fault+0x26a/0x870

Nov 11 17:00:21 My_Machine_name [<ffffffff806a45df>] _spin_lock_irqsave+0x1f/0x50

Nov 11 17:00:21 My_Machine_name [<ffffffff806a731d>] do_page_fault+0x27d/0x950

Nov 11 17:00:21 My_Machine_name [<ffffffff8046a401>] __up_write+0x21/0x130

Nov 11 17:00:21 My_Machine_name [<ffffffff806a4d49>] error_exit+0x0/0x51

Nov 11 17:00:21 My_Machine_name 

Nov 11 17:00:21 My_Machine_name Mem-Info:

Nov 11 17:00:21 My_Machine_name DMA per-cpu:

Nov 11 17:00:21 My_Machine_name CPU    0: hi:    0, btch:   1 usd:   0

Nov 11 17:00:18 My_Machine_name sshd[15502]: Did not receive identification string from 1.2.150.27

Nov 11 17:00:21 My_Machine_name CPU    1: hi:    0, btch:   1 usd:   0

Nov 11 17:00:21 My_Machine_name DMA32 per-cpu:

Nov 11 17:00:21 My_Machine_name CPU    0: hi:  186, btch:  31 usd:  89

Nov 11 17:00:21 My_Machine_name CPU    1: hi:  186, btch:  31 usd: 184

Nov 11 17:00:21 My_Machine_name Active:231088 inactive:243555 dirty:0 writeback:0 unstable:0

Nov 11 17:00:21 My_Machine_name free:3372 slab:20873 mapped:1 pagetables:6855 bounce:0

Nov 11 17:00:21 My_Machine_name DMA free:7764kB min:16kB low:20kB high:24kB active:0kB inactive:0kB present:6876kB pages_scanned:0 all_unreclaimable? yes

Nov 11 17:00:21 My_Machine_name lowmem_reserve[]: 0 2002 2002 2002

Nov 11 17:00:21 My_Machine_name DMA32 free:5724kB min:5716kB low:7144kB high:8572kB active:924352kB inactive:974332kB present:2050296kB pages_scanned:6833089 all_unreclaimable? yes

Nov 11 17:00:21 My_Machine_name lowmem_reserve[]: 0 0 0 0

Nov 11 17:00:18 My_Machine_name sshd[15520]: Did not receive identification string from 1.2.150.27

Nov 11 17:00:21 My_Machine_name DMA: 3*4kB 5*8kB 4*16kB 3*32kB 4*64kB 3*128kB 3*256kB 2*512kB 1*1024kB 0*2048kB 1*4096kB = 7764kB

Nov 11 17:00:21 My_Machine_name DMA32: 163*4kB 2*8kB 16*16kB 18*32kB 16*64kB 9*128kB 4*256kB 2*512kB 0*1024kB 0*2048kB 0*4096kB = 5724kB

Nov 11 17:00:21 My_Machine_name 22449 total pagecache pages

Nov 11 17:00:21 My_Machine_name 1 pages in swap cache

Nov 11 17:00:21 My_Machine_name Swap cache stats: add 3656488, delete 3656487, find 5097038/5489450

Nov 11 17:00:21 My_Machine_name Free swap  = 0kB

Nov 11 17:00:21 My_Machine_name Total swap = 987956kB

Nov 11 17:00:21 My_Machine_name 523775 pages RAM

Nov 11 17:00:21 My_Machine_name 10271 pages reserved

Nov 11 17:00:21 My_Machine_name 22325 pages shared

Nov 11 17:00:18 My_Machine_name sshd[15515]: Did not receive identification string from 1.2.150.27

Nov 11 17:00:21 My_Machine_name 487378 pages non-shared

Nov 11 17:00:21 My_Machine_name Out of memory: kill process 23574 (gnome-session) score 120852 or a child

Nov 11 17:00:21 My_Machine_name Killed process 23614 (seahorse-agent)

Nov 11 17:00:18 My_Machine_name sshd[15508]: Did not receive identification string from 1.2.150.27

Nov 11 17:00:18 My_Machine_name sshd[15526]: Did not receive identification string from 1.2.150.27

Nov 11 17:00:18 My_Machine_name sshd[15522]: Did not receive identification string from 1.2.150.27

Nov 11 17:00:20 My_Machine_name sshd[15521]: Did not receive identification string from 1.2.150.27

Nov 11 17:00:20 My_Machine_name sshd[15524]: Did not receive identification string from 1.2.150.27

Nov 11 17:00:22 My_Machine_name cron[15575]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Nov 11 17:00:24 My_Machine_name sshd[15516]: Did not receive identification string from 1.2.150.27

Nov 11 17:00:27 My_Machine_name cron[15585]: (root) CMD (rm -f /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.hourly)

Nov 11 17:00:27 My_Machine_name cron[15586]: (apache) CMD (/usr/bin/php /var/www/localhost/htdocs/cacti/poller.php > /dev/null 2>&1)

Nov 11 17:00:34 My_Machine_name nmbd[7707]: [2008/11/11 17:00:34, 0] nmbd/nmbd_become_lmb.c:become_local_master_stage2(396)

Nov 11 17:00:34 My_Machine_name nmbd[7707]:   *****

Nov 11 17:00:34 My_Machine_name nmbd[7707]:   

Nov 11 17:00:34 My_Machine_name nmbd[7707]:   Samba name server My_Machine_name is now a local master browser for workgroup MSHOME on subnet 1.2.3.4

Nov 11 17:00:34 My_Machine_name nmbd[7707]:   

Nov 11 17:00:34 My_Machine_name nmbd[7707]:   *****

Nov 11 17:04:13 My_Machine_name smbd[7698]: [2008/11/11 17:04:12, 0] lib/util_sock.c:get_peer_addr(1224)

Nov 11 17:04:13 My_Machine_name smbd[7698]:   getpeername failed. Error was Transport endpoint is not connected

Nov 11 17:04:13 My_Machine_name smbd[15685]: [2008/11/11 17:04:13, 0] lib/util_sock.c:get_peer_addr(1224)

Nov 11 17:04:13 My_Machine_name smbd[15685]:   getpeername failed. Error was Transport endpoint is not connected

Nov 11 17:04:36 My_Machine_name smbd[15685]: [2008/11/11 17:04:36, 0] lib/util_sock.c:write_data(562)

Nov 11 17:04:36 My_Machine_name smbd[15686]: [2008/11/11 17:04:36, 0] lib/util_sock.c:write_data(562)

Nov 11 17:04:36 My_Machine_name smbd[15686]:   write_data: write failure in writing to client 1.2.150.140. Error Connection reset by peer

Nov 11 17:04:36 My_Machine_name smbd[15686]: [2008/11/11 17:04:36, 0] lib/util_sock.c:send_smb(761)

Nov 11 17:04:36 My_Machine_name smbd[15686]:   Error writing 4 bytes to client. -1. (Connection reset by peer)

Nov 11 17:04:36 My_Machine_name smbd[15685]:   write_data: write failure in writing to client 0.0.0.0. Error Connection reset by peer

Nov 11 17:04:36 My_Machine_name smbd[15685]: [2008/11/11 17:04:36, 0] lib/util_sock.c:send_smb(761)

Nov 11 17:04:36 My_Machine_name smbd[15685]:   Error writing 4 bytes to client. -1. (Connection reset by peer)

Nov 11 17:04:36 My_Machine_name smbd[15689]: [2008/11/11 17:04:36, 0] lib/util_sock.c:write_data(562)

Nov 11 17:04:36 My_Machine_name smbd[15689]:   write_data: write failure in writing to client 1.2.150.140. Error Connection reset by peer

Nov 11 17:04:36 My_Machine_name smbd[15689]: [2008/11/11 17:04:36, 0] lib/util_sock.c:send_smb(761)

Nov 11 17:04:36 My_Machine_name smbd[15689]:   Error writing 4 bytes to client. -1. (Connection reset by peer)

Nov 11 17:05:07 My_Machine_name cron[15746]: (apache) CMD (/usr/bin/php /var/www/localhost/htdocs/cacti/poller.php > /dev/null 2>&1)

Nov 11 17:05:07 My_Machine_name cron[15747]: (root) CMD (root `killall -9 pidgin`^I)

Nov 11 17:05:09 My_Machine_name sSMTP[15751]: RCPT TO:<postmaster@> (553 5.1.3 bad address syntax: postmaster@)

Nov 11 17:05:28 My_Machine_name cron[15745]: (root) MAIL (mailed 33 bytes of output but got status 0x0001 )

Nov 11 17:09:55 My_Machine_name sshd[16947]: Accepted keyboard-interactive/pam for upendra from 99.141.57.60 port 52325 ssh2

Nov 11 17:09:55 My_Machine_name sshd[16947]: pam_unix(sshd:session): session opened for user upendra by (uid=0)

Nov 11 17:10:01 My_Machine_name cron[16966]: (apache) CMD (/usr/bin/php /var/www/localhost/htdocs/cacti/poller.php > /dev/null 2>&1)

Nov 11 17:10:01 My_Machine_name cron[16965]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Nov 11 17:10:28 My_Machine_name su[17018]: Successful su for root by upendra

Nov 11 17:10:28 My_Machine_name su[17018]: + pts/6 upendra:root

Nov 11 17:10:28 My_Machine_name su[17018]: pam_unix(su:session): session opened for user root by upendra(uid=1002)

Nov 11 17:10:29 My_Machine_name sSMTP[17032]: Sent mail for root@ (221 2.3.0 Bye received. Goodbye.) uid=0 username=root outbytes=258

Nov 11 17:12:16 My_Machine_name rc-scripts: WARNING:  nagios has not yet been started.

```

dmesg

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Linux version 2.6.27-gentoo-r1 (root@My_Machine_name) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.1)) #2 SMP PREEMPT Thu Oct 30 12:45:43 CDT 2008
> 
> Command line: BOOT_IMAGE=Gentoo ro root=808
> ...

 

----------

## pappy_mcfae

While I did see some errors in dmesg, I saw nothing that would give me a reason to condemn the kernel. I am really starting to wonder if you might not have a strange hardware issue, like a hard drive going bad, or some such. I'd have to watch the system operate in person to be able to tell you more.

My most humble apologies.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## upengan78

 *pappy_mcfae wrote:*   

> While I did see some errors in dmesg, I saw nothing that would give me a reason to condemn the kernel. I am really starting to wonder if you might not have a strange hardware issue, like a hard drive going bad, or some such. I'd have to watch the system operate in person to be able to tell you more.
> 
> My most humble apologies.
> 
> Blessed be!
> ...

 

Sorry if it felt like I was asking you for a reason, but I am looking for solution from someone because I did upgrade kernel after you provided me .config and .config then was used to compile kernel source being used that time. 

This time also I was doing emerge -e world, may be my system went out of memory and swap either.

Thanks for responding !  :Wink: 

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Ran out of memory and swap? What kind of system is it? Processor type and speed, memory amount, HDD space, video, and so on? I have an old Toshiba laptop with 256 megs of RAM, and it compiles koffice without running out of memory.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## upengan78

 *pappy_mcfae wrote:*   

> Ran out of memory and swap? What kind of system is it? Processor type and speed, memory amount, HDD space, video, and so on? I have an old Toshiba laptop with 256 megs of RAM, and it compiles koffice without running out of memory.
> 
> Blessed be!
> 
> Pappy

 

 :Very Happy: 

I was using 1 GB from physical memory for /var/tmp/portage but I was not compiling openoffice  :Very Happy: . and I was running top when I could do a little on my machine when I saw physical memory 100 MB free and swap was completely used. I have 2 G physical memory and 1 GB swap.

I don't know if this is happening because I used 1 G from physical memory for /var/tmp/portage  but it was not openoffice which was getting emerged that time which obviously requires > 6G space. OR is this because of Ext4 File System..

Thanks

----------

## pappy_mcfae

If you're running out of memory with that much available, you have some problems. Send the results of lspci -n cat /proc/cpuinfo as well as /etc/fstab and your .config. I'll see what I can see.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## upengan78

 *pappy_mcfae wrote:*   

> If you're running out of memory with that much available, you have some problems. Send the results of lspci -n cat /proc/cpuinfo as well as /etc/fstab and your .config. I'll see what I can see.
> 
> Blessed be!
> 
> Pappy

 

 *Quote:*   

> lspci -n
> 
> 00:00.0 0600: 8086:2990 (rev 02)
> 
> 00:01.0 0604: 8086:2991 (rev 02)
> ...

 

cat /proc/cpuinfo

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> processor	: 0
> 
> vendor_id	: GenuineIntel
> ...

 

/etc/fstab

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/sda6		/boot		ext2		noauto,noatime	1 2
> 
> /dev/sda8		/		ext4dev		noatime	0 3	
> 
> /dev/sda10		/nfs		ext3		noatime		0 1
> ...

 

Kernel .config

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> http://pastebin.ca/1255407
> 
> 

 

Thanks a lot for helping me again !

----------

## pappy_mcfae

OK...I went through it, and it looked pretty good. I didn't see anything that would cause you to run out of memory. However, there were some questionables, and I also decided to give you the latest Pappy touch, since I've updated the site with new .configs. Compile and see what happens.

Also, I'd like to take a quick look at emerge --info to see if there might be something unusual there. If you could also send me the result of dmesg, that would be cool as well. Click here for your new .config. Hope it helps.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## upengan78

 *pappy_mcfae wrote:*   

> OK...I went through it, and it looked pretty good. I didn't see anything that would cause you to run out of memory. However, there were some questionables, and I also decided to give you the latest Pappy touch, since I've updated the site with new .configs. Compile and see what happens.
> 
> Also, I'd like to take a quick look at emerge --info to see if there might be something unusual there. If you could also send me the result of dmesg, that would be cool as well. Click here for your new .config. Hope it helps.
> 
> Blessed be!
> ...

 

Thanks , I 'll give this .config a shot

emerge --info

 *Quote:*   

> Portage 2.1.4.5 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.8_p20080602-r0, 2.6.27-gentoo-r1 x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> 
> System uname: 2.6.27-gentoo-r1 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6400 @ 2.13GHz
> ...

 

dmesg after booting from kernel- compiled using latest.config

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> dmesg       
> 
> Linux version 2.6.27-gentoo-r1 (root@upendra_ots) (gcc version 4.3.2 (Gentoo 4.3.2 p1.1) ) #4 SMP PREEMPT Fri Nov 14 06:44:32 CST 2008
> ...

 

Also incase if you need Xorg.log

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> http://pastebin.ca/1256210

 

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Ok...what I recommend at this point is to retry the compile job, and see if you run out of memory. I noticed that you're using gcc-4.3.2, which is still, to the best of my knowledge, listed as unstable. I haven't kept up with the development on that version of gcc, as it is still garnering bugs. You might want to try downgrading as a possible fix for this, if the kernel tweaking didn't take care of it.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## upengan78

 *pappy_mcfae wrote:*   

> Ok...what I recommend at this point is to retry the compile job, and see if you run out of memory. I noticed that you're using gcc-4.3.2, which is still, to the best of my knowledge, listed as unstable. I haven't kept up with the development on that version of gcc, as it is still garnering bugs. You might want to try downgrading as a possible fix for this, if the kernel tweaking didn't take care of it.
> 
> Blessed be!
> 
> Pappy

 

Sure , I am going to try emerge again now. yes your are correct using gcc-4.3.2 which actually is latest change I did in the system.( because I wanted to use openjdk-bin with firefox-64 bit. Plugin works only if gcc version is >= 4.2

I will let you know if I find interesting things.

Thanks for looking into this! : )

EDIT: 

```
forgot to write, I find the system fast today, tried opening multiple tabs in firefox and opening other apps and xterm tabs, system response is fast.
```

Last edited by upengan78 on Fri Nov 14, 2008 6:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pappy_mcfae

You're welcome. 

FYI, if you need gcc>4.2, you can use gcc-4.2.3, which is what I use. I'm not sure if that version is still listed as unstable. If so, I have yet to have one bit of trouble with it. :/

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## upengan78

 *pappy_mcfae wrote:*   

> You're welcome. 
> 
> FYI, if you need gcc>4.2, you can use gcc-4.2.3, which is what I use. I'm not sure if that version is still listed as unstable. If so, I have yet to have one bit of trouble with it. :/
> 
> Blessed be!
> ...

 

Correct 4.2.3 is there but I had started with compiling openjdk using steps provided by someone and had already emerge -e world once. so continued with it. ~4.2.3 is marked unstable as of now like 4.3..

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Hmm...I wonder what qualifies as stable versus unstable. :scratch head: I've been using 4.2.3 since it came into portage, and I truly haven't had one problem with it at all. 

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## upengan78

Hi,

I just went through logs today and I see following in /var/log/messages

is this something to worry about, your help is much appreciated! Thanks in advance

```

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots BUG: using smp_processor_id() in preemptible [00000000] code: X/15793

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots caller is KAS_GetExecutionLevel+0x21/0x160 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots Pid: 15793, comm: X Tainted: P          2.6.27-gentoo-r1 #7

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots 

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots Call Trace:

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffff8048d2d1>] debug_smp_processor_id+0xd1/0xe0

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa0005d91>] KAS_GetExecutionLevel+0x21/0x160 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa001f616>] MCIL_GetExecutionLevel+0x36/0x70 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa00b843d>] IRQMGR_SpinLock_Acquire+0x2d/0x90 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa001eefb>] MCIL_ZeroMemory+0x4b/0x50 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa00c00f4>] IRQMGR_ZeroMemory+0x24/0x30 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa002fd82>] firegl_trace+0x72/0x1d0 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa00b9a26>] UnRegisterIRQClient+0xa6/0x130 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa00b6556>] IRQMGR_Access+0x116/0x140 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa00345e0>] fireglAsyncioUnregisterIntMsgHandlers+0x3a0/0x440 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa0034551>] fireglAsyncioUnregisterIntMsgHandlers+0x311/0x440 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffff80681572>] _spin_unlock_irqrestore+0x12/0x40

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa00345e0>] fireglAsyncioUnregisterIntMsgHandlers+0x3a0/0x440 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa0068664>] asyncIONotifyMsg+0x204/0x3a0 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa0033adf>] firegl_asyncio_write+0x18f/0x250 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa000a795>] ip_firegl_write+0x55/0xa0 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffff802bdf0b>] vfs_write+0xcb/0x170

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffff802be0b3>] sys_write+0x53/0xa0

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffff8022747b>] system_call_fastpath+0x16/0x1b

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots 

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots BUG: using smp_processor_id() in preemptible [00000000] code: X/15793

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots caller is __ke_spin_lock+0x38/0x130 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots Pid: 15793, comm: X Tainted: P          2.6.27-gentoo-r1 #7

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots 

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots Call Trace:

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffff8048d2d1>] debug_smp_processor_id+0xd1/0xe0

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa0005bd8>] __ke_spin_lock+0x38/0x130 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa0005d1b>] KAS_Spinlock_Acquire+0x4b/0xa0 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffff8067ea98>] dump_stack+0x69/0x6f

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa001d233>] MCIL_SpinLock+0x153/0x270 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa001f640>] MCIL_GetExecutionLevel+0x60/0x70 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa00b847b>] IRQMGR_SpinLock_Acquire+0x6b/0x90 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa001eefb>] MCIL_ZeroMemory+0x4b/0x50 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa002fd82>] firegl_trace+0x72/0x1d0 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa00b9a26>] UnRegisterIRQClient+0xa6/0x130 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa00b6556>] IRQMGR_Access+0x116/0x140 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa00345e0>] fireglAsyncioUnregisterIntMsgHandlers+0x3a0/0x440 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa0034551>] fireglAsyncioUnregisterIntMsgHandlers+0x311/0x440 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffff80681572>] _spin_unlock_irqrestore+0x12/0x40

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa00345e0>] fireglAsyncioUnregisterIntMsgHandlers+0x3a0/0x440 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa0068664>] asyncIONotifyMsg+0x204/0x3a0 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa0033adf>] firegl_asyncio_write+0x18f/0x250 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa000a795>] ip_firegl_write+0x55/0xa0 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffff802bdf0b>] vfs_write+0xcb/0x170

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffff802be0b3>] sys_write+0x53/0xa0

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffff8022747b>] system_call_fastpath+0x16/0x1b

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots 

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots BUG: using smp_processor_id() in preemptible [00000000] code: X/15793

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots caller is KAS_GetExecutionLevel+0x21/0x160 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots Pid: 15793, comm: X Tainted: P          2.6.27-gentoo-r1 #7

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots 

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots Call Trace:

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffff8048d2d1>] debug_smp_processor_id+0xd1/0xe0

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa0005d91>] KAS_GetExecutionLevel+0x21/0x160 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa001f616>] MCIL_GetExecutionLevel+0x36/0x70 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa00bf0fb>] FreeCallbackEntry+0x5b/0xc0 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa00b9a72>] UnRegisterIRQClient+0xf2/0x130 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa00b6556>] IRQMGR_Access+0x116/0x140 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa00345e0>] fireglAsyncioUnregisterIntMsgHandlers+0x3a0/0x440 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa0034551>] fireglAsyncioUnregisterIntMsgHandlers+0x311/0x440 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffff80681572>] _spin_unlock_irqrestore+0x12/0x40

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa00345e0>] fireglAsyncioUnregisterIntMsgHandlers+0x3a0/0x440 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa0068664>] asyncIONotifyMsg+0x204/0x3a0 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa0033adf>] firegl_asyncio_write+0x18f/0x250 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa000a795>] ip_firegl_write+0x55/0xa0 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffff802bdf0b>] vfs_write+0xcb/0x170

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffff802be0b3>] sys_write+0x53/0xa0

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffff8022747b>] system_call_fastpath+0x16/0x1b

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots 

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots BUG: using smp_processor_id() in preemptible [00000000] code: X/15793

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots caller is __ke_spin_lock+0x38/0x130 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots Pid: 15793, comm: X Tainted: P          2.6.27-gentoo-r1 #7

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots 

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots Call Trace:

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffff8048d2d1>] debug_smp_processor_id+0xd1/0xe0

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa0005bd8>] __ke_spin_lock+0x38/0x130 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa00081c3>] KAS_SlabCache_FreeEntry+0x63/0xf0 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa001d770>] MCIL_LookasideList+0x130/0x2d0 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa00c2c6a>] IRQMGR_LookasideList_FreeEntry+0x3a/0x50 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa00bf118>] FreeCallbackEntry+0x78/0xc0 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa00b9a72>] UnRegisterIRQClient+0xf2/0x130 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa00b6556>] IRQMGR_Access+0x116/0x140 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa00345e0>] fireglAsyncioUnregisterIntMsgHandlers+0x3a0/0x440 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa0034551>] fireglAsyncioUnregisterIntMsgHandlers+0x311/0x440 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffff80681572>] _spin_unlock_irqrestore+0x12/0x40

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa00345e0>] fireglAsyncioUnregisterIntMsgHandlers+0x3a0/0x440 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa0068664>] asyncIONotifyMsg+0x204/0x3a0 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa0033adf>] firegl_asyncio_write+0x18f/0x250 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa000a795>] ip_firegl_write+0x55/0xa0 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffff802bdf0b>] vfs_write+0xcb/0x170

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffff802be0b3>] sys_write+0x53/0xa0

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffff8022747b>] system_call_fastpath+0x16/0x1b

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots 

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots BUG: using smp_processor_id() in preemptible [00000000] code: X/15793

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots caller is KAS_GetExecutionLevel+0x21/0x160 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots Pid: 15793, comm: X Tainted: P          2.6.27-gentoo-r1 #7

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots 

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots Call Trace:

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffff8048d2d1>] debug_smp_processor_id+0xd1/0xe0

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa0005d91>] KAS_GetExecutionLevel+0x21/0x160 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa001f616>] MCIL_GetExecutionLevel+0x36/0x70 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa00c2c6a>] IRQMGR_LookasideList_FreeEntry+0x3a/0x50 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa00b843d>] IRQMGR_SpinLock_Acquire+0x2d/0x90 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa001eefb>] MCIL_ZeroMemory+0x4b/0x50 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa00c00f4>] IRQMGR_ZeroMemory+0x24/0x30 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa002fd82>] firegl_trace+0x72/0x1d0 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa00b9a26>] UnRegisterIRQClient+0xa6/0x130 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa00b6556>] IRQMGR_Access+0x116/0x140 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa00345e0>] fireglAsyncioUnregisterIntMsgHandlers+0x3a0/0x440 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa0034551>] fireglAsyncioUnregisterIntMsgHandlers+0x311/0x440 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa00345e0>] fireglAsyncioUnregisterIntMsgHandlers+0x3a0/0x440 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa0068664>] asyncIONotifyMsg+0x204/0x3a0 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa0033adf>] firegl_asyncio_write+0x18f/0x250 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa000a795>] ip_firegl_write+0x55/0xa0 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffff802bdf0b>] vfs_write+0xcb/0x170

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffff802be0b3>] sys_write+0x53/0xa0

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffff8022747b>] system_call_fastpath+0x16/0x1b

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots 

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots BUG: using smp_processor_id() in preemptible [00000000] code: X/15793

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots caller is __ke_spin_lock+0x38/0x130 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots Pid: 15793, comm: X Tainted: P          2.6.27-gentoo-r1 #7

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots 

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots Call Trace:

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffff8048d2d1>] debug_smp_processor_id+0xd1/0xe0

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa0005bd8>] __ke_spin_lock+0x38/0x130 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa0005d1b>] KAS_Spinlock_Acquire+0x4b/0xa0 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffff8067ea98>] dump_stack+0x69/0x6f

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa001d233>] MCIL_SpinLock+0x153/0x270 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa001f640>] MCIL_GetExecutionLevel+0x60/0x70 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa00b847b>] IRQMGR_SpinLock_Acquire+0x6b/0x90 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa001eefb>] MCIL_ZeroMemory+0x4b/0x50 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa002fd82>] firegl_trace+0x72/0x1d0 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa00b9a26>] UnRegisterIRQClient+0xa6/0x130 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa00b6556>] IRQMGR_Access+0x116/0x140 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa00345e0>] fireglAsyncioUnregisterIntMsgHandlers+0x3a0/0x440 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa0034551>] fireglAsyncioUnregisterIntMsgHandlers+0x311/0x440 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa00345e0>] fireglAsyncioUnregisterIntMsgHandlers+0x3a0/0x440 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa0068664>] asyncIONotifyMsg+0x204/0x3a0 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa0033adf>] firegl_asyncio_write+0x18f/0x250 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa000a795>] ip_firegl_write+0x55/0xa0 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffff802bdf0b>] vfs_write+0xcb/0x170

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffff802be0b3>] sys_write+0x53/0xa0

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffff8022747b>] system_call_fastpath+0x16/0x1b

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots 

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots BUG: using smp_processor_id() in preemptible [00000000] code: X/15793

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots caller is KAS_GetExecutionLevel+0x21/0x160 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots Pid: 15793, comm: X Tainted: P          2.6.27-gentoo-r1 #7

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots 

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots Call Trace:

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffff8048d2d1>] debug_smp_processor_id+0xd1/0xe0

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa0005d91>] KAS_GetExecutionLevel+0x21/0x160 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa001f616>] MCIL_GetExecutionLevel+0x36/0x70 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa00bf0fb>] FreeCallbackEntry+0x5b/0xc0 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa00b9a72>] UnRegisterIRQClient+0xf2/0x130 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa00b6556>] IRQMGR_Access+0x116/0x140 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa00345e0>] fireglAsyncioUnregisterIntMsgHandlers+0x3a0/0x440 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa0034551>] fireglAsyncioUnregisterIntMsgHandlers+0x311/0x440 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa00345e0>] fireglAsyncioUnregisterIntMsgHandlers+0x3a0/0x440 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa0068664>] asyncIONotifyMsg+0x204/0x3a0 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa0033adf>] firegl_asyncio_write+0x18f/0x250 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa000a795>] ip_firegl_write+0x55/0xa0 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffff802bdf0b>] vfs_write+0xcb/0x170

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffff802be0b3>] sys_write+0x53/0xa0

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffff8022747b>] system_call_fastpath+0x16/0x1b

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots 

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots BUG: using smp_processor_id() in preemptible [00000000] code: X/15793

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots caller is __ke_spin_lock+0x38/0x130 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots Pid: 15793, comm: X Tainted: P          2.6.27-gentoo-r1 #7

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots 

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots Call Trace:

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffff8048d2d1>] debug_smp_processor_id+0xd1/0xe0

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa0005bd8>] __ke_spin_lock+0x38/0x130 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa00081c3>] KAS_SlabCache_FreeEntry+0x63/0xf0 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa001d770>] MCIL_LookasideList+0x130/0x2d0 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa00c2c6a>] IRQMGR_LookasideList_FreeEntry+0x3a/0x50 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa00bf118>] FreeCallbackEntry+0x78/0xc0 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa00b9a72>] UnRegisterIRQClient+0xf2/0x130 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa00b6556>] IRQMGR_Access+0x116/0x140 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa00345e0>] fireglAsyncioUnregisterIntMsgHandlers+0x3a0/0x440 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa0034551>] fireglAsyncioUnregisterIntMsgHandlers+0x311/0x440 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa00345e0>] fireglAsyncioUnregisterIntMsgHandlers+0x3a0/0x440 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa0068664>] asyncIONotifyMsg+0x204/0x3a0 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa0033adf>] firegl_asyncio_write+0x18f/0x250 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa000a795>] ip_firegl_write+0x55/0xa0 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffff802bdf0b>] vfs_write+0xcb/0x170

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffff802be0b3>] sys_write+0x53/0xa0

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots [<ffffffff8022747b>] system_call_fastpath+0x16/0x1b

Nov 25 13:46:58 upendra_ots 

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots BUG: using smp_processor_id() in preemptible [00000000] code: X/29931

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots caller is KAS_GetExecutionLevel+0x21/0x160 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots Pid: 29931, comm: X Tainted: P          2.6.27-gentoo-r1 #7

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots 

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots Call Trace:

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffff8048d2d1>] debug_smp_processor_id+0xd1/0xe0

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa0005d91>] KAS_GetExecutionLevel+0x21/0x160 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa001f616>] MCIL_GetExecutionLevel+0x36/0x70 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa00b969a>] RegisterIRQClient+0x7a/0x1a0 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa001ee9d>] MCIL_CopyMemory+0x5d/0x70 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa00b64f8>] IRQMGR_Access+0xb8/0x140 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa00345e0>] fireglAsyncioUnregisterIntMsgHandlers+0x3a0/0x440 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa00343ba>] fireglAsyncioUnregisterIntMsgHandlers+0x17a/0x440 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffff8068130f>] _spin_lock_irqsave+0x1f/0x50

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa00345e0>] fireglAsyncioUnregisterIntMsgHandlers+0x3a0/0x440 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa006876b>] asyncIONotifyMsg+0x30b/0x3a0 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa0068664>] asyncIONotifyMsg+0x204/0x3a0 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa0033adf>] firegl_asyncio_write+0x18f/0x250 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa000a795>] ip_firegl_write+0x55/0xa0 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffff802bdf0b>] vfs_write+0xcb/0x170

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffff802be0b3>] sys_write+0x53/0xa0

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffff8022747b>] system_call_fastpath+0x16/0x1b

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots 

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots BUG: using smp_processor_id() in preemptible [00000000] code: X/29931

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots caller is __ke_spin_lock+0x38/0x130 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots Pid: 29931, comm: X Tainted: P          2.6.27-gentoo-r1 #7

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots 

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots Call Trace:

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffff8048d2d1>] debug_smp_processor_id+0xd1/0xe0

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa0005bd8>] __ke_spin_lock+0x38/0x130 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa00082a5>] KAS_SlabCache_AllocEntry+0x55/0x1a0 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa001d7a5>] MCIL_LookasideList+0x165/0x2d0 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa00c2c25>] IRQMGR_LookasideList_AllocateEntry+0x35/0x40 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffff8067ea98>] dump_stack+0x69/0x6f

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffff804851b4>] __ratelimit+0xa4/0xf0

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa00bee0c>] AllocateCallbackEntry+0x8c/0xb0 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa00b96b0>] RegisterIRQClient+0x90/0x1a0 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa001ee9d>] MCIL_CopyMemory+0x5d/0x70 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa00b64f8>] IRQMGR_Access+0xb8/0x140 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa00345e0>] fireglAsyncioUnregisterIntMsgHandlers+0x3a0/0x440 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa00343ba>] fireglAsyncioUnregisterIntMsgHandlers+0x17a/0x440 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffff8068130f>] _spin_lock_irqsave+0x1f/0x50

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa00345e0>] fireglAsyncioUnregisterIntMsgHandlers+0x3a0/0x440 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa006876b>] asyncIONotifyMsg+0x30b/0x3a0 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa0068664>] asyncIONotifyMsg+0x204/0x3a0 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa0033adf>] firegl_asyncio_write+0x18f/0x250 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa000a795>] ip_firegl_write+0x55/0xa0 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffff802bdf0b>] vfs_write+0xcb/0x170

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffff802be0b3>] sys_write+0x53/0xa0

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffff8022747b>] system_call_fastpath+0x16/0x1b

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots 

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots BUG: using smp_processor_id() in preemptible [00000000] code: X/29931

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots caller is KAS_GetExecutionLevel+0x21/0x160 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots Pid: 29931, comm: X Tainted: P          2.6.27-gentoo-r1 #7

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots 

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots Call Trace:

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffff8048d2d1>] debug_smp_processor_id+0xd1/0xe0

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa0005d91>] KAS_GetExecutionLevel+0x21/0x160 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa001f616>] MCIL_GetExecutionLevel+0x36/0x70 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa00b843d>] IRQMGR_SpinLock_Acquire+0x2d/0x90 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa00c00f4>] IRQMGR_ZeroMemory+0x24/0x30 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa001eefb>] MCIL_ZeroMemory+0x4b/0x50 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa00c00f4>] IRQMGR_ZeroMemory+0x24/0x30 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa00bee25>] AllocateCallbackEntry+0xa5/0xb0 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa00b9718>] RegisterIRQClient+0xf8/0x1a0 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa00b64f8>] IRQMGR_Access+0xb8/0x140 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa00345e0>] fireglAsyncioUnregisterIntMsgHandlers+0x3a0/0x440 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa00343ba>] fireglAsyncioUnregisterIntMsgHandlers+0x17a/0x440 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffff8068130f>] _spin_lock_irqsave+0x1f/0x50

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa00345e0>] fireglAsyncioUnregisterIntMsgHandlers+0x3a0/0x440 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa006876b>] asyncIONotifyMsg+0x30b/0x3a0 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa0068664>] asyncIONotifyMsg+0x204/0x3a0 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa0033adf>] firegl_asyncio_write+0x18f/0x250 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa000a795>] ip_firegl_write+0x55/0xa0 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffff802bdf0b>] vfs_write+0xcb/0x170

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffff802be0b3>] sys_write+0x53/0xa0

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffff8022747b>] system_call_fastpath+0x16/0x1b

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots 

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots BUG: using smp_processor_id() in preemptible [00000000] code: X/29931

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots caller is __ke_spin_lock+0x38/0x130 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots Pid: 29931, comm: X Tainted: P          2.6.27-gentoo-r1 #7

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots 

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots Call Trace:

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffff8048d2d1>] debug_smp_processor_id+0xd1/0xe0

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa0005bd8>] __ke_spin_lock+0x38/0x130 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa0005d1b>] KAS_Spinlock_Acquire+0x4b/0xa0 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffff8067ea98>] dump_stack+0x69/0x6f

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa001d233>] MCIL_SpinLock+0x153/0x270 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa001f640>] MCIL_GetExecutionLevel+0x60/0x70 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa00b847b>] IRQMGR_SpinLock_Acquire+0x6b/0x90 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa00c00f4>] IRQMGR_ZeroMemory+0x24/0x30 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa001eefb>] MCIL_ZeroMemory+0x4b/0x50 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa00bee25>] AllocateCallbackEntry+0xa5/0xb0 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa00b9718>] RegisterIRQClient+0xf8/0x1a0 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa00b64f8>] IRQMGR_Access+0xb8/0x140 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa00345e0>] fireglAsyncioUnregisterIntMsgHandlers+0x3a0/0x440 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa00343ba>] fireglAsyncioUnregisterIntMsgHandlers+0x17a/0x440 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffff8068130f>] _spin_lock_irqsave+0x1f/0x50

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa00345e0>] fireglAsyncioUnregisterIntMsgHandlers+0x3a0/0x440 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa006876b>] asyncIONotifyMsg+0x30b/0x3a0 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa0068664>] asyncIONotifyMsg+0x204/0x3a0 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa0033adf>] firegl_asyncio_write+0x18f/0x250 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa000a795>] ip_firegl_write+0x55/0xa0 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffff802bdf0b>] vfs_write+0xcb/0x170

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffff802be0b3>] sys_write+0x53/0xa0

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffff8022747b>] system_call_fastpath+0x16/0x1b

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots 

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots BUG: using smp_processor_id() in preemptible [00000000] code: X/29931

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots caller is KAS_GetExecutionLevel+0x21/0x160 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots Pid: 29931, comm: X Tainted: P          2.6.27-gentoo-r1 #7

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots 

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots Call Trace:

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffff8048d2d1>] debug_smp_processor_id+0xd1/0xe0

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa0005d91>] KAS_GetExecutionLevel+0x21/0x160 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa001f616>] MCIL_GetExecutionLevel+0x36/0x70 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa002fd82>] firegl_trace+0x72/0x1d0 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa00b969a>] RegisterIRQClient+0x7a/0x1a0 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa001ee9d>] MCIL_CopyMemory+0x5d/0x70 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa00b64f8>] IRQMGR_Access+0xb8/0x140 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa00345e0>] fireglAsyncioUnregisterIntMsgHandlers+0x3a0/0x440 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa00343ba>] fireglAsyncioUnregisterIntMsgHandlers+0x17a/0x440 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffff8068130f>] _spin_lock_irqsave+0x1f/0x50

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa00345e0>] fireglAsyncioUnregisterIntMsgHandlers+0x3a0/0x440 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa006876b>] asyncIONotifyMsg+0x30b/0x3a0 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa0068664>] asyncIONotifyMsg+0x204/0x3a0 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa0033adf>] firegl_asyncio_write+0x18f/0x250 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa000a795>] ip_firegl_write+0x55/0xa0 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffff802bdf0b>] vfs_write+0xcb/0x170

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffff802be0b3>] sys_write+0x53/0xa0

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffff8022747b>] system_call_fastpath+0x16/0x1b

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots 

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots BUG: using smp_processor_id() in preemptible [00000000] code: X/29931

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots caller is __ke_spin_lock+0x38/0x130 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots Pid: 29931, comm: X Tainted: P          2.6.27-gentoo-r1 #7

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots 

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots Call Trace:

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffff8048d2d1>] debug_smp_processor_id+0xd1/0xe0

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa0005bd8>] __ke_spin_lock+0x38/0x130 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa00082a5>] KAS_SlabCache_AllocEntry+0x55/0x1a0 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa001d7a5>] MCIL_LookasideList+0x165/0x2d0 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa00c2c25>] IRQMGR_LookasideList_AllocateEntry+0x35/0x40 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffff8067ea98>] dump_stack+0x69/0x6f

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffff804851b4>] __ratelimit+0xa4/0xf0

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa00bee0c>] AllocateCallbackEntry+0x8c/0xb0 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa00b96b0>] RegisterIRQClient+0x90/0x1a0 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa001ee9d>] MCIL_CopyMemory+0x5d/0x70 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa00b64f8>] IRQMGR_Access+0xb8/0x140 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa00345e0>] fireglAsyncioUnregisterIntMsgHandlers+0x3a0/0x440 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa00343ba>] fireglAsyncioUnregisterIntMsgHandlers+0x17a/0x440 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffff8068130f>] _spin_lock_irqsave+0x1f/0x50

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa00345e0>] fireglAsyncioUnregisterIntMsgHandlers+0x3a0/0x440 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa006876b>] asyncIONotifyMsg+0x30b/0x3a0 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa0068664>] asyncIONotifyMsg+0x204/0x3a0 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa0033adf>] firegl_asyncio_write+0x18f/0x250 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa000a795>] ip_firegl_write+0x55/0xa0 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffff802bdf0b>] vfs_write+0xcb/0x170

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffff802be0b3>] sys_write+0x53/0xa0

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffff8022747b>] system_call_fastpath+0x16/0x1b

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots 

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots BUG: using smp_processor_id() in preemptible [00000000] code: X/29931

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots caller is KAS_GetExecutionLevel+0x21/0x160 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots Pid: 29931, comm: X Tainted: P          2.6.27-gentoo-r1 #7

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots 

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots Call Trace:

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffff8048d2d1>] debug_smp_processor_id+0xd1/0xe0

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa0005d91>] KAS_GetExecutionLevel+0x21/0x160 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa001f616>] MCIL_GetExecutionLevel+0x36/0x70 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa00b843d>] IRQMGR_SpinLock_Acquire+0x2d/0x90 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa00c00f4>] IRQMGR_ZeroMemory+0x24/0x30 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa001eefb>] MCIL_ZeroMemory+0x4b/0x50 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa00c00f4>] IRQMGR_ZeroMemory+0x24/0x30 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa00bee25>] AllocateCallbackEntry+0xa5/0xb0 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa00b9718>] RegisterIRQClient+0xf8/0x1a0 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa00b64f8>] IRQMGR_Access+0xb8/0x140 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa00345e0>] fireglAsyncioUnregisterIntMsgHandlers+0x3a0/0x440 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa00343ba>] fireglAsyncioUnregisterIntMsgHandlers+0x17a/0x440 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffff8068130f>] _spin_lock_irqsave+0x1f/0x50

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa00345e0>] fireglAsyncioUnregisterIntMsgHandlers+0x3a0/0x440 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa006876b>] asyncIONotifyMsg+0x30b/0x3a0 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa0068664>] asyncIONotifyMsg+0x204/0x3a0 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa0033adf>] firegl_asyncio_write+0x18f/0x250 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa000a795>] ip_firegl_write+0x55/0xa0 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffff802bdf0b>] vfs_write+0xcb/0x170

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffff802be0b3>] sys_write+0x53/0xa0

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffff8022747b>] system_call_fastpath+0x16/0x1b

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots 

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots BUG: using smp_processor_id() in preemptible [00000000] code: X/29931

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots caller is __ke_spin_lock+0x38/0x130 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots Pid: 29931, comm: X Tainted: P          2.6.27-gentoo-r1 #7

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots 

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots Call Trace:

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffff8048d2d1>] debug_smp_processor_id+0xd1/0xe0

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa0005bd8>] __ke_spin_lock+0x38/0x130 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa0005d1b>] KAS_Spinlock_Acquire+0x4b/0xa0 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffff8067ea98>] dump_stack+0x69/0x6f

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa001d233>] MCIL_SpinLock+0x153/0x270 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa001f640>] MCIL_GetExecutionLevel+0x60/0x70 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa00b847b>] IRQMGR_SpinLock_Acquire+0x6b/0x90 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa00c00f4>] IRQMGR_ZeroMemory+0x24/0x30 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa001eefb>] MCIL_ZeroMemory+0x4b/0x50 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa00bee25>] AllocateCallbackEntry+0xa5/0xb0 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa00b9718>] RegisterIRQClient+0xf8/0x1a0 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa00b64f8>] IRQMGR_Access+0xb8/0x140 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa00345e0>] fireglAsyncioUnregisterIntMsgHandlers+0x3a0/0x440 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa00343ba>] fireglAsyncioUnregisterIntMsgHandlers+0x17a/0x440 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffff8068130f>] _spin_lock_irqsave+0x1f/0x50

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa00345e0>] fireglAsyncioUnregisterIntMsgHandlers+0x3a0/0x440 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa006876b>] asyncIONotifyMsg+0x30b/0x3a0 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa0068664>] asyncIONotifyMsg+0x204/0x3a0 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa0033adf>] firegl_asyncio_write+0x18f/0x250 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffffa000a795>] ip_firegl_write+0x55/0xa0 [fglrx]

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffff802bdf0b>] vfs_write+0xcb/0x170

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffff802be0b3>] sys_write+0x53/0xa0

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [<ffffffff8022747b>] system_call_fastpath+0x16/0x1b

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots 

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [fglrx] Reserved FB block: Shared offset:0, size:1000000 

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [fglrx] Reserved FB block: Unshared offset:ffb7000, size:44000 

Nov 25 13:47:05 upendra_ots [fglrx] Reserved FB block: Unshared offset:fffb000, size:5000 

Nov 25 13:47:36 upendra_ots sshd[30183]: Did not receive identification string from 127.0.0.1

Nov 25 13:49:36 upendra_ots sshd[30329]: Did not receive identification string from 127.0.0.1

Nov 25 13:50:01 upendra_ots cron[30355]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Nov 25 13:50:01 upendra_ots cron[30356]: (apache) CMD (/usr/bin/php /var/www/localhost/htdocs/cacti/poller.php > /dev/null 2>&1)

Nov 25 13:51:36 upendra_ots sshd[30663]: Did not receive identification string from 127.0.0.1

Nov 25 13:53:36 upendra_ots sshd[30825]: Did not receive identification string from 127.0.0.1

Nov 25 13:55:01 upendra_ots cron[30904]: (apache) CMD (/usr/bin/php /var/www/localhost/htdocs/cacti/poller.php > /dev/null 2>&1)

Nov 25 13:55:36 upendra_ots sshd[31017]: Did not receive identification string from 127.0.0.1

Nov 25 13:57:36 upendra_ots sshd[31188]: Did not receive identification string from 127.0.0.1

Nov 25 13:58:38 upendra_ots nmbd[7734]: [2008/11/25 13:58:38, 0] nmbd/nmbd_incomingdgrams.c:process_local_master_announce(309)

```

----------

## pappy_mcfae

It looks to me like the fglrx driver isn't set up properly, or you need to compile it to your kernel. Post /var/log/dmesg please.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## upengan78

 *pappy_mcfae wrote:*   

> It looks to me like the fglrx driver isn't set up properly, or you need to compile it to your kernel. Post /var/log/dmesg please.
> 
> Blessed be!
> 
> Pappy

 

Here it is, thanks for replying

```

Linux version 2.6.27-gentoo-r1 (root@upendra_ots) (gcc version 4.3.2 (Gentoo 4.3.2 p1.1) ) #7 SMP PREEMPT Tue Nov 18 15:51:14 CST 2008

Command line: BOOT_IMAGE=Gentoo ro root=808

KERNEL supported cpus:

  Intel GenuineIntel

  AMD AuthenticAMD

  Centaur CentaurHauls

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000007fdffc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007fdffc00 - 000000007fe01c00 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007fe03c00 - 000000007fe53c00 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007fe53c00 - 000000007fe55c00 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007fe55c00 - 0000000080000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fed00400 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed20000 - 00000000feda0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fef00000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffb00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

last_pfn = 0x7fdff max_arch_pfn = 0x3ffffffff

init_memory_mapping

 0000000000 - 007fc00000 page 2M

 007fc00000 - 007fdff000 page 4k

kernel direct mapping tables up to 7fdff000 @ 8000-c000

last_map_addr: 7fdff000 end: 7fdff000

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP 000FEBF0, 0024 (r2 DELL  )

ACPI: XSDT 000FCE97, 006C (r1 DELL    B8K           14 ASL        61)

ACPI: FACP 000FCFBF, 00F4 (r3 DELL    B8K           14 ASL        61)

ACPI: DSDT FFF68958, 475F (r1   DELL    dt_ex     1000 INTL 20050624)

ACPI: FACS 7FDFFC00, 0040

ACPI: SSDT FFF6D38F, 009A (r1   DELL    st_ex     1000 INTL 20050624)

ACPI: APIC 000FD0B3, 0092 (r1 DELL    B8K           14 ASL        61)

ACPI: BOOT 000FD145, 0028 (r1 DELL    B8K           14 ASL        61)

ACPI: ASF! 000FD16D, 0092 (r32 DELL    B8K           14 ASL        61)

ACPI: MCFG 000FD1FF, 003E (r1 DELL    B8K           14 ASL        61)

ACPI: HPET 000FD23D, 0038 (r1 DELL    B8K           14 ASL        61)

ACPI: TCPA 000FD499, 0032 (r1 DELL    B8K           14 ASL        61)

ACPI: SLIC 000FD275, 0176 (r1 DELL    B8K           14 ASL        61)

(5 early reservations) ==> bootmem [0000000000 - 007fdff000]

  #0 [0000000000 - 0000001000]   BIOS data page ==> [0000000000 - 0000001000]

  #1 [0000006000 - 0000008000]       TRAMPOLINE ==> [0000006000 - 0000008000]

  #2 [0000200000 - 00009ee600]    TEXT DATA BSS ==> [0000200000 - 00009ee600]

  #3 [000009fc00 - 0000100000]    BIOS reserved ==> [000009fc00 - 0000100000]

  #4 [0000008000 - 000000a000]          PGTABLE ==> [0000008000 - 000000a000]

found SMP MP-table at [ffff8800000fe710] 000fe710

 [ffffe20000000000-ffffe20001bfffff] PMD -> [ffff880001200000-ffff880002dfffff] on node 0

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA      0x00000000 -> 0x00001000

  DMA32    0x00001000 -> 0x00100000

  Normal   0x00100000 -> 0x00100000

Movable zone start PFN for each node

early_node_map[2] active PFN ranges

    0: 0x00000000 -> 0x0000009f

    0: 0x00000100 -> 0x0007fdff

On node 0 totalpages: 523678

  DMA zone: 1810 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 512574 pages, LIFO batch:31

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x808

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x05] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x04] lapic_id[0x07] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x05] lapic_id[0x00] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x06] lapic_id[0x01] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x07] lapic_id[0x02] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x08] lapic_id[0x03] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0xff] high level lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x08] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 8, version 0, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Setting APIC routing to flat

ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a201 base: 0xfed00000

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 88000000 (gap: 80000000:60000000)

PERCPU: Allocating 53216 bytes of per cpu data

NR_CPUS: 32, nr_cpu_ids: 32, nr_node_ids 1

Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 514384

Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=Gentoo ro root=808

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 32768 bytes)

TSC: PIT calibration confirmed by PMTIMER.

TSC: using PIT calibration value

Detected 2126.429 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

console [tty0] enabled

Dentry cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

Checking aperture...

No AGP bridge found

Memory: 2053804k/2095100k available (4646k kernel code, 40368k reserved, 2132k data, 376k init)

CPA: page pool initialized 1 of 1 pages preallocated

SLUB: Genslabs=12, HWalign=64, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=2, Nodes=1

hpet clockevent registered

Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 4252.85 BogoMIPS (lpj=2126429)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM2)

using mwait in idle threads.

Freeing SMP alternatives: 35k freed

ACPI: Core revision 20080609

..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

CPU0: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6400  @ 2.13GHz stepping 02

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

APIC timer calibration result 16612729

Detected 16.612 MHz APIC timer.

Booting processor 1/1 ip 6000

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4252.74 BogoMIPS (lpj=2126372)

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

CPU1: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM2)

CPU1: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6400  @ 2.13GHz stepping 02

checking TSC synchronization [CPU#0 -> CPU#1]: passed.

Brought up 2 CPUs

Total of 2 processors activated (8505.60 BogoMIPS).

net_namespace: 1184 bytes

NET: Registered protocol family 16

No dock devices found.

ACPI FADT declares the system doesn't support PCIe ASPM, so disable it

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: MCFG configuration 0: base e0000000 segment 0 buses 0 - 255

PCI: MCFG area at e0000000 reserved in E820

PCI: Using MMCONFIG at e0000000 - efffffff

PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: DMI System Vendor: Dell Inc.

ACPI: DMI Product Name: OptiPlex 745

ACPI: DMI Product Version:

ACPI: DMI Board Name: 0GX297

ACPI: DMI BIOS Vendor: Dell Inc.

ACPI: DMI BIOS Date: 08/21/2007

ACPI: Please send DMI info above to linux-acpi@vger.kernel.org

ACPI: If "acpi_osi=Linux" works better, please notify linux-acpi@vger.kernel.org

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S5)

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

pci 0000:00:01.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:01.0: PME# disabled

PCI: 0000:00:1a.0 reg 20 io port: [ff20, ff3f]

PCI: 0000:00:1a.1 reg 20 io port: [ff00, ff1f]

PCI: 0000:00:1a.7 reg 10 32bit mmio: [febfbc00, febfbfff]

pci 0000:00:1a.7: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1a.7: PME# disabled

PCI: 0000:00:1b.0 reg 10 64bit mmio: [febfc000, febfffff]

pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.4: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1c.4: PME# disabled

PCI: 0000:00:1d.0 reg 20 io port: [ff80, ff9f]

PCI: 0000:00:1d.1 reg 20 io port: [ff60, ff7f]

PCI: 0000:00:1d.2 reg 20 io port: [ff40, ff5f]

PCI: 0000:00:1d.7 reg 10 32bit mmio: [ff980800, ff980bff]

pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: region 0800-087f claimed by ICH6 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: region 0880-08bf claimed by ICH6 GPIO

PCI: 0000:00:1f.2 reg 10 io port: [fe00, fe07]

PCI: 0000:00:1f.2 reg 14 io port: [fe10, fe13]

PCI: 0000:00:1f.2 reg 18 io port: [fe20, fe27]

PCI: 0000:00:1f.2 reg 1c io port: [fe30, fe33]

PCI: 0000:00:1f.2 reg 20 io port: [fec0, fecf]

PCI: 0000:00:1f.2 reg 24 io port: [ecc0, eccf]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# supported from D3hot

pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# disabled

PCI: 0000:00:1f.3 reg 10 32bit mmio: [febfbb00, febfbbff]

PCI: 0000:00:1f.3 reg 20 io port: [ece0, ecff]

PCI: 0000:00:1f.5 reg 10 io port: [fe40, fe47]

PCI: 0000:00:1f.5 reg 14 io port: [fe50, fe53]

PCI: 0000:00:1f.5 reg 18 io port: [fe60, fe67]

PCI: 0000:00:1f.5 reg 1c io port: [fe70, fe73]

PCI: 0000:00:1f.5 reg 20 io port: [fed0, fedf]

PCI: 0000:00:1f.5 reg 24 io port: [ecd0, ecdf]

pci 0000:00:1f.5: PME# supported from D3hot

pci 0000:00:1f.5: PME# disabled

PCI: 0000:01:00.0 reg 10 32bit mmio: [d0000000, dfffffff]

PCI: 0000:01:00.0 reg 18 64bit mmio: [fe9e0000, fe9effff]

PCI: 0000:01:00.0 reg 20 io port: [dc00, dcff]

PCI: 0000:01:00.0 reg 30 32bit mmio: [fea00000, fea1ffff]

pci 0000:01:00.0: supports D1

pci 0000:01:00.0: supports D2

PCI: 0000:01:00.1 reg 10 64bit mmio: [fe9f0000, fe9fffff]

pci 0000:01:00.1: supports D1

pci 0000:01:00.1: supports D2

PCI: bridge 0000:00:01.0 io port: [d000, dfff]

PCI: bridge 0000:00:01.0 32bit mmio: [fe900000, feafffff]

PCI: bridge 0000:00:01.0 64bit mmio pref: [d0000000, dfffffff]

PCI: bridge 0000:00:1c.0 32bit mmio: [fe800000, fe8fffff]

PCI: 0000:03:00.0 reg 10 64bit mmio: [fe7f0000, fe7fffff]

pci 0000:03:00.0: PME# supported from D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:03:00.0: PME# disabled

PCI: bridge 0000:00:1c.4 32bit mmio: [fe700000, fe7fffff]

pci 0000:00:1e.0: transparent bridge

bus 00 -> node 0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCI4._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCI2._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCI1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCI5._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *10 11 12 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *9 10 11 12 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *9 10 11 12 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 9 10 11 12 15)

ACPI Warning (tbutils-0217): Incorrect checksum in table [TCPA] - 00, should be 89 [20080609]

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp 00:01: io resource (0x800-0x85f) overlaps 0000:00:1f.0 BAR 7 (0x800-0x87f), disabling

pnp 00:01: io resource (0x860-0x8ff) overlaps 0000:00:1f.0 BAR 7 (0x800-0x87f), disabling

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 11 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 3.00 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI-GART: No AMD northbridge found.

hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 0

hpet0: 3 64-bit timers, 14318180 Hz

ACPI: RTC can wake from S4

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 1

system 00:01: ioport range 0xc00-0xc7f has been reserved

system 00:08: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved

system 00:08: iomem range 0x100000-0xffffff could not be reserved

system 00:08: iomem range 0x1000000-0x7fdffbff could not be reserved

system 00:08: iomem range 0xf0000-0xfffff could not be reserved

system 00:08: iomem range 0xc0000-0xd3fff has been reserved

system 00:08: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfecfffff could not be reserved

system 00:08: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfeefffff could not be reserved

system 00:08: iomem range 0xffb00000-0xffbfffff could not be reserved

system 00:08: iomem range 0xffc00000-0xffffffff could not be reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0x100-0x1fe has been reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0x200-0x277 has been reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0x280-0x2e7 has been reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0x2f0-0x2f7 has been reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0x300-0x377 has been reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0x380-0x3bb has been reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0x3c0-0x3e7 could not be reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0x3f6-0x3f7 has been reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0x400-0x4cf has been reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0x4d2-0x57f has been reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0x580-0x677 has been reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0x680-0x777 has been reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0x780-0x7bb has been reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0x7c0-0x7ff has been reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0x8e0-0x8ff has been reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0x900-0x9fe has been reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0xa00-0xafe has been reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0xb00-0xbfe has been reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0xc80-0xcaf has been reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0xcc0-0xcf7 has been reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0xd00-0xdfe has been reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0xe00-0xefe has been reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0xf00-0xffe has been reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0x2000-0x20fe has been reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0x2100-0x21fe has been reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0x2200-0x22fe has been reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0x2300-0x23fe has been reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0x2400-0x24fe has been reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0x2500-0x25fe has been reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0x2600-0x26fe has been reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0x2700-0x27fe has been reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0x2800-0x28fe has been reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0x2900-0x29fe has been reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0x2a00-0x2afe has been reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0x2b00-0x2bfe has been reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0x2c00-0x2cfe has been reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0x2d00-0x2dfe has been reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0x2e00-0x2efe has been reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0x2f00-0x2ffe has been reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0x5000-0x50fe has been reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0x5100-0x51fe has been reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0x5200-0x52fe has been reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0x5300-0x53fe has been reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0x5400-0x54fe has been reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0x5500-0x55fe has been reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0x5600-0x56fe has been reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0x5700-0x57fe has been reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0x5800-0x58fe has been reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0x5900-0x59fe has been reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0x5a00-0x5afe has been reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0x5b00-0x5bfe has been reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0x5c00-0x5cfe has been reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0x5d00-0x5dfe has been reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0x5e00-0x5efe has been reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0x5f00-0x5ffe has been reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0x6000-0x60fe has been reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0x6100-0x61fe has been reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0x6200-0x62fe has been reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0x6300-0x63fe has been reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0x6400-0x64fe has been reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0x6500-0x65fe has been reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0x6600-0x66fe has been reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0x6700-0x67fe has been reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0x6800-0x68fe has been reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0x6900-0x69fe has been reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0x6a00-0x6afe has been reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0x6b00-0x6bfe has been reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0x6c00-0x6cfe has been reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0x6d00-0x6dfe has been reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0x6e00-0x6efe has been reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0x6f00-0x6ffe has been reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0xa000-0xa0fe has been reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0xa100-0xa1fe has been reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0xa200-0xa2fe has been reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0xa300-0xa3fe has been reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0xa400-0xa4fe has been reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0xa500-0xa5fe has been reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0xa600-0xa6fe has been reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0xa700-0xa7fe has been reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0xa800-0xa8fe has been reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0xa900-0xa9fe has been reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0xaa00-0xaafe has been reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0xab00-0xabfe has been reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0xac00-0xacfe has been reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0xad00-0xadfe has been reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0xae00-0xaefe has been reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0xaf00-0xaffe has been reserved

system 00:09: iomem range 0xe0000000-0xefffffff could not be reserved

system 00:09: iomem range 0xfeda0000-0xfedacfff has been reserved

pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:01

pci 0000:00:01.0:   IO window: 0xd000-0xdfff

pci 0000:00:01.0:   MEM window: 0xfe900000-0xfeafffff

pci 0000:00:01.0:   PREFETCH window: 0x000000d0000000-0x000000dfffffff

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:02

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   IO window: disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   MEM window: 0xfe800000-0xfe8fffff

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   PREFETCH window: disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.4: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:03

pci 0000:00:1c.4:   IO window: disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.4:   MEM window: 0xfe700000-0xfe7fffff

pci 0000:00:1c.4:   PREFETCH window: disabled

pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:04

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   IO window: disabled

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   MEM window: disabled

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   PREFETCH window: disabled

pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

pci 0000:00:01.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

pci 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:1c.4: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

pci 0000:00:1c.4: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:1e.0: setting latency timer to 64

bus: 00 index 0 io port: [0, ffff]

bus: 00 index 1 mmio: [0, ffffffffffffffff]

bus: 01 index 0 io port: [d000, dfff]

bus: 01 index 1 mmio: [fe900000, feafffff]

bus: 01 index 2 mmio: [d0000000, dfffffff]

bus: 01 index 3 mmio: [0, 0]

bus: 02 index 0 mmio: [0, 0]

bus: 02 index 1 mmio: [fe800000, fe8fffff]

bus: 02 index 2 mmio: [0, 0]

bus: 02 index 3 mmio: [0, 0]

bus: 03 index 0 mmio: [0, 0]

bus: 03 index 1 mmio: [fe700000, fe7fffff]

bus: 03 index 2 mmio: [0, 0]

bus: 03 index 3 mmio: [0, 0]

bus: 04 index 0 mmio: [0, 0]

bus: 04 index 1 mmio: [0, 0]

bus: 04 index 2 mmio: [0, 0]

bus: 04 index 3 io port: [0, ffff]

bus: 04 index 4 mmio: [0, ffffffffffffffff]

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

Simple Boot Flag at 0x7a set to 0x1

IA-32 Microcode Update Driver: v1.14a <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>

HugeTLB registered 2 MB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.29 [Flags: R/W DEBUG].

msgmni has been set to 4012

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

pci 0000:01:00.0: Boot video device

pcieport-driver 0000:00:01.0: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport-driver 0000:00:01.0: found MSI capability

pci_express 0000:00:01.0:pcie00: allocate port service

pci_express 0000:00:01.0:pcie03: allocate port service

pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.0: found MSI capability

pci_express 0000:00:1c.0:pcie00: allocate port service

pci_express 0000:00:1c.0:pcie02: allocate port service

pci_express 0000:00:1c.0:pcie03: allocate port service

pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.4: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.4: found MSI capability

pci_express 0000:00:1c.4:pcie00: allocate port service

pci_express 0000:00:1c.4:pcie02: allocate port service

pci_express 0000:00:1c.4:pcie03: allocate port service

hpet_resources: 0xfed00000 is busy

Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

Linux agpgart interface v0.103

Hangcheck: starting hangcheck timer 0.9.0 (tick is 180 seconds, margin is 60 seconds).

Hangcheck: Using get_cycles().

input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input0

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input1

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [VBTN]

processor ACPI0007:00: registered as cooling_device0

processor ACPI0007:01: registered as cooling_device1

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

floppy0: no floppy controllers found

brd: module loaded

loop: module loaded

tg3.c:v3.94 (August 14, 2008)

tg3 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

tg3 0000:03:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

eth0: Tigon3 [partno(BCM95754) rev b002 PHY(5787)] (PCI Express) 10/100/1000Base-T Ethernet 00:1a:a0:41:62:b7

eth0: RXcsums[1] LinkChgREG[0] MIirq[0] ASF[0] WireSpeed[1] TSOcap[1]

eth0: dma_rwctrl[76180000] dma_mask[64-bit]

tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6

tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.12

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: PCI INT C -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 P2 P1 P3 ]

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: setting latency timer to 64

scsi0 : ata_piix

scsi1 : ata_piix

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xfe00 ctl 0xfe10 bmdma 0xfec0 irq 20

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xfe20 ctl 0xfe30 bmdma 0xfec8 irq 20

ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ATA-7: ST3160812AS, 3.ADJ, max UDMA/133

ata1.00: 312500000 sectors, multi 8: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata2.01: NODEV after polling detection

ata2.00: ATAPI: TSSTcorp DVD+/-RW TS-L632D, DE04, max UDMA/33

ata2.00: applying bridge limits

ata2.00: configured for UDMA/33

isa bounce pool size: 16 pages

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST3160812AS      3.AD PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 312500000 512-byte hardware sectors (160000 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 312500000 512-byte hardware sectors (160000 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 < sda5 sda6 sda7 sda8 sda9 sda10 sda11 >

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            TSSTcorp DVD+-RW TS-L632D DE04 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 6x/24x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.5: PCI INT C -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.5: MAP [ P0 -- P1 -- ]

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.5: setting latency timer to 64

scsi2 : ata_piix

scsi3 : ata_piix

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xfe40 ctl 0xfe50 bmdma 0xfed0 irq 20

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xfe60 ctl 0xfe70 bmdma 0xfed8 irq 20

ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: PCI INT C -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: setting latency timer to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: debug port 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: cache line size of 32 is not supported

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: irq 22, io mem 0xfebfbc00

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: PCI INT A -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: setting latency timer to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: cache line size of 32 is not supported

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 23, io mem 0xff980800

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: setting latency timer to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: irq 16, io base 0x0000ff20

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: setting latency timer to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: irq 17, io base 0x0000ff00

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: setting latency timer to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 23, io base 0x0000ff80

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 3-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: setting latency timer to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 6

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 17, io base 0x0000ff60

usb usb6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 6-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 6-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 3-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: setting latency timer to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 7

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0x0000ff40

usb usb7: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 7-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 7-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 3-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

usb 3-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

rtc_cmos 00:05: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

rtc0: alarms up to one day, hpet irqs

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.14.0-ioctl (2008-04-23) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

dca service started, version 1.4

usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

input: Dell Dell USB Keyboard as /class/input/input2

input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [Dell Dell USB Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:1a.0-1

input: Logitech Optical USB Mouse as /class/input/input3

input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech Optical USB Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1a.0-2

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

usbhid: v2.6:USB HID core driver

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.17.

ALSA device list:

  No soundcards found.

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

Netfilter messages via NETLINK v0.30.

nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (16384 buckets, 65536 max)

CONFIG_NF_CT_ACCT is deprecated and will be removed soon. Plase use

nf_conntrack.acct=1 kernel paramater, acct=1 nf_conntrack module option or

sysctl net.netfilter.nf_conntrack_acct=1 to enable it.

ctnetlink v0.93: registering with nfnetlink.

IPv4 over IPv4 tunneling driver

GRE over IPv4 tunneling driver

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

IPVS: Registered protocols ()

IPVS: Connection hash table configured (size=4096, memory=64Kbytes)

IPVS: Each connection entry needs 224 bytes at least

IPVS: ipvs loaded.

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Bridge firewalling registered

RPC: Registered udp transport module.

RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

802.1Q VLAN Support v1.8 Ben Greear <greearb@candelatech.com>

All bugs added by David S. Miller <davem@redhat.com>

p4-clockmod: Warning: EST-capable CPU detected. The acpi-cpufreq module offers voltage scaling in addition of frequency scaling. You should use that instead of p4-clockmod, if possible.

PCORE - MSR_FSB_FREQ undefined value<4>p4-clockmod: Warning: EST-capable CPU detected. The acpi-cpufreq module offers voltage scaling in addition of frequency scaling. You should use that instead of p4-clockmod, if possible.

PCORE - MSR_FSB_FREQ undefined value<6>rtc_cmos 00:05: setting system clock to 2008-11-20 13:37:21 UTC (1227188241)

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 376k freed

i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: PCI INT C -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 1879 MBytes.

[fglrx]   vendor: 1002 device: 7183 count: 1

[fglrx] ioport: bar 4, base 0xdc00, size: 0x100

pci 0000:01:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

pci 0000:01:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[fglrx] PAT is enabled successfully!

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.55.2 [Oct 28 2008] with 1 minors

HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: setting latency timer to 64

EXT3 FS on sda8, internal journal

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on sda10, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

kjournald2 starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT4 FS on sda11, internal journal

EXT4-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

EXT4-fs: delayed allocation enabled

EXT4-fs: file extents enabled

EXT4-fs: mballoc enabled

Adding 987956k swap on /dev/sda7.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:987956k

Adding 999992k swap on /nfs/.swap.  Priority:-2 extents:255 across:1082572k
```

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Firstly, that looks really good. It looks like everything is loading as it should. If your problems persist, then you have a hardware problem. 

Secondly, to try to catch the problem if it's related to the CPU, in the kernel .config under Processor type and features, turn on Machine Check Exception, and choose the AMD MCE features. Recompile the kernel.

Once that's done, emerge -av mcelog. That will create /var/log/mcelog. As long as that file remains zero bytes, then your CPU is ok. If it pops up messages, you've found the culrpit. Since you're setting up for 64 bits, mcelog will work for you.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## upengan78

 *pappy_mcfae wrote:*   

> Firstly, that looks really good. It looks like everything is loading as it should. If your problems persist, then you have a hardware problem. 
> 
> Secondly, to try to catch the problem if it's related to the CPU, in the kernel .config under Processor type and features, turn on Machine Check Exception, and choose the AMD MCE features. Recompile the kernel.
> 
> Once that's done, emerge -av mcelog. That will create /var/log/mcelog. As long as that file remains zero bytes, then your CPU is ok. If it pops up messages, you've found the culrpit. Since you're setting up for 64 bits, mcelog will work for you.
> ...

 

Thanks , I will do it as you wrote, update you soon, good night

----------

## upengan78

 *pappy_mcfae wrote:*   

> Firstly, that looks really good. It looks like everything is loading as it should. If your problems persist, then you have a hardware problem. 
> 
> Secondly, to try to catch the problem if it's related to the CPU, in the kernel .config under Processor type and features, turn on Machine Check Exception, and choose the AMD MCE features. Recompile the kernel.
> 
> Once that's done, emerge -av mcelog. That will create /var/log/mcelog. As long as that file remains zero bytes, then your CPU is ok. If it pops up messages, you've found the culrpit. Since you're setting up for 64 bits, mcelog will work for you.
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>    [*] Machine Check Exception                                                                                            │ │  
> 
>   │ │                                                 [*]   Intel MCE features                                                                                               │ │  
> ...

 

should I keep Intel MCE as it is ? ( Machine Check Exception and Intel MCE features is already enabled and I enabled AMD MCE features as shown above)

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Just turn on intel MCE. That should get you going.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## upengan78

 *pappy_mcfae wrote:*   

> Just turn on intel MCE. That should get you going.
> 
> Blessed be!
> 
> Pappy

 

Hello,

Intel MCE is already On in kernel and compiled

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Now that you have it installed, see if /var/log/mcelog exists. If so, and it comes up as a zero byte file, then the CPU is good. After you have another lock, check /var/log/mcelog. If it shows nothing, then your problem is either memory, motherboard, or power supply based.

Good luck.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## upengan78

 *pappy_mcfae wrote:*   

> Now that you have it installed, see if /var/log/mcelog exists. If so, and it comes up as a zero byte file, then the CPU is good. After you have another lock, check /var/log/mcelog. If it shows nothing, then your problem is either memory, motherboard, or power supply based.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Blessed be!
> ...

 

thanks actually had never emerged mcelog ever, did it and now i see /var/log/mcelog - 0 byte. 

Happy thanksgiving

----------

## pappy_mcfae

As long as it's a zero byte file, you're ok. When the bits and bytes start to rack up in said file, that's a problem. So far so good with my Core2 Duo

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

